# Pieman - it's not an ironic title anymore. THIS MUST CHANGE........ mmmmmmmmmm pie



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I've had a funny 2014. From a personal life perspective it's been excellent, from a training perspective it's been awful. Injury, time and situation has limited my gym time and i'm in the worst shape i've been in a while.

I weighted in 86.6KG the other day and must be 20% BF or above.

I'm a manlet at 5'6" so get the small jokes out early.

I'm not going to go as full on for PRs this time, but my all time best lifts are

Bench:142.5KG

Squat: 185KG

Deadlift (sumo): 250KG

I will add pictures when i get the chance.

This will be a journal of getting fit and lean for summer. I like the gym, but also have gotten into cycling as well so there might be some lycra fuel antics too. Be warned. I might also try and play the 2nd half of the Rugby season, but need to be careful as injuring my ankle ligaments stopped me squatting for 6 months.

For the time being I'm not planning special diets or work outs, I'm going to feel my way back into the gym then put some structure in place later.

My general training for the time being will be Upper/lower/upper. With the road riding, I think legs once a week is enough. I will try and get a lot of cardio in where possible.

I'm natty for now, but don't expect to be like that for the whole process :devil2:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Training this week.

Tuesday commute to work: 32km both journeys combined

Weds: Quick gym blast

Bench 100KG 5 x 5

Incline 60KG 3 x 8

both super setted with chins 5-8 reps

medial delt raise machine ss with press ups x 3

all this was done in under 30 mins


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cycled to work today

if i commute 2-3 a weeks and go for a long ride at the weekend i'm clearing 3500-4000 calories in cycling alone so, considering i'm in a deficit, i'm hoping i will still lose fat allowing for a few social evenings too. I have quite a lot of client lunches, so fingers crossed it might not be too bad a journey.

January is quite a busy month for me with social activities. Feb is the month to buckle down


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

In4 Manlet jokes


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

For how long have you been off gear? How much strength did you lose in this time-frame?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> For how long have you been off gear? How much strength did you lose in this time-frame?


I've been off for 12 month.

It's hard to say how much strength I lost, because i've hardly trainined at all since March, further behind than when i started cycle  oh well I shall catch up soon

Trained Yesterday

Bench

100KG x 5 x 6

ss with chins. including warm ups I did 10+ sets of chins.

Then did a circuit of

Machine flies + shoulder raises + calf raises.

also some other fluff as well.

don't worry kids, the good stuff is coming.

I'm stay relaxed on diet and easing into it. Will star diet properly in feb as January is big social month for me with work and life (about 5 family birthdays) and annual sales conference and client meetins


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not on much these days but subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> In mate





Robbie789 said:


> Not on much these days but subbed 1:


Welcome aboard chaps. Ive taken a lot more of a back seat in here in the past year to be fair.

So buy with work at the moment so struggling to find gym time.

Bike ride tonight and will try and get up early tomorrow.

Is bad If I dodge legs for a month save riding?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

17K bike ride yesterday

Today

was

*Incline Bench*

warm up

90KG x 3 x 5

*Decline Bench*

80KG x 4 x 12

all push exercises were supersetted with back exercises, it was gettign busy in the gym so I just used whatever was free

so a mixture of chins, one arm rows (36-38KG), BB Row (80KG) all for about 8 reps and probably 10-12 sets in all

*Fluff*

chest flies

*abs*


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice to see you again Mr pieman. I'm weighing up starting my journal again, after a year of trying to maintain i'd like to push forward now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Nice to see you again Mr pieman. I'm weighing up starting my journal again, after a year of trying to maintain i'd like to push forward now.


Hey pal how are things?

Party time is over, I'm hitting things hard from monday. Some serious cutting gonna be happening


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK, so i'm taking it serious now. Time to shed some pastry

Did a little session on Saturday and the local spit and sawdust.

*BENCH*

100KG x 4 x 6

I was just completing the last set an the last rep was a right grind. Out of nowhere came a spot ninja. He re-racked the bar and had walked off before I had even turned around. It was a little weird to be honest. Did speak to me or make eye contact after. He was a fairly burly chap. Kinda doorman big. dense rather either fat or muscular.

*Decline bench*

80KG x 3 x F

*Shoulder press machine*

40KG x 4 x 8

*Side raise machine*

3 x F

*Chins*

3 x F

*Close grip pull downs*

3 sets

bit of a weird workout, the spot thing threw me. I don't normally have or use a spotter so it felt like a ****ed up when I was fine to get it up. Really messed with my focus  oh well. Back to my regular gym this week.

*Sunday*

did 50KM on the bike in 2 hours. According to my app that is 1100 calories. So it's nice to get that one in the bank.

I'm going to the gym at lunch and that will be my official start weight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh dear, currently on a trouser splitting 86.6KG

Todays Session

*Wide Grip Chins*

BW x 10

BW x 8

BW x 6

BW x 4

BW x 2

*Neutral Grip chins*

BW x 2

BW x 4

BW x 6

BW x 5 (failed aiming for 8)

*Low iso row hammer strength*

60KG x 4 x 10

then 5 rounds on the punch bag.

Diet today so far:

a juice made lovingly by my wife using apple, celery, broccoli and blueberries. - It was really nice actually.

Bran flakes + protein shake

half a rotisserie chicken from tescos with most of the skin taken off

I am having venison burgers for dinner tonight and probably salad. maybe some bacon for luck


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity (not being a knob lol)

Why do you do flat bench, decline bench and incline bench? Just seems like pointless volume work with no real need.

And, if your PB is 142.5kg bench why are you training at 100kg?

Literally just curious, as I said.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Out of curiosity (not being a knob lol)
> 
> Why do you do flat bench, decline bench and incline bench? Just seems like pointless volume work with no real need.
> 
> ...


Currently natty and just had 6 months off lifting so still getting my strength back.

I tend to do 2 compound lifts on a body part. One lower rep move and then a higher rep supplementary lift.

My exercise choices are normally what's free 

So long as the weight goes up on the previous time i did the lift I'm making progress.

I also find rotating the lift makes it easier to progress without the need for programming which suits my unstructured diary at the moment.

I'm not sure how you can its pointless? I think you thinking a little 2d on it.

2 push compounds (1 low, 1 high rep), an opposing pull compound is the foundation of Tate, Wendler et all

Rotating the main lift and acessory is old school WSB


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Currently natty and just had 6 months off lifting so still getting my strength back.
> 
> I tend to do 2 compound lifts on a body part. One lower rep move and then a higher rep supplementary lift.
> 
> ...


Just seems a little over the top, like just focusing on one would make sense imo, and assistance to improve flat bench.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Just seems a little over the top, like just focusing on one would make sense imo, and assistance to improve flat bench.


Said like a true power lifter


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Just seems a little over the top, like just focusing on one would make sense imo, and assistance to improve flat bench.


Define how it makes sense to focus on one BTW?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Define how it makes sense to focus on one BTW?


Well, as you said I said it as a powerlifter, but - the longer you spend switching between the three, the slower you'll progress on one, when you could have progressed on one, session after session.

Decline in studies I believe shows it does give good growth (but not 100% sure) - but I've only ever done flat, literally nothing else, my chest is my best bodypart, and I bench a pretty decent amount for my bodyweight - so I guess I am bias in that, but in the circle of people I know (bb'ers and pl'ers) I don't know anyone who does incline or decline (that isn't to say you shouldn't) - I'm just saying switching between the three non-stop seems counter-productive (in my opinion).


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Well, as you said I said it as a powerlifter, but - the longer you spend switching between the three, the slower you'll progress on one, when you could have progressed on one, session after session.
> 
> Decline in studies I believe shows it does give good growth (but not 100% sure) - but I've only ever done flat, literally nothing else, my chest is my best bodypart, and I bench a pretty decent amount for my bodyweight - so I guess I am bias in that, but in the circle of people I know (bb'ers and pl'ers) I don't know anyone who does incline or decline (that isn't to say you shouldn't) - I'm just saying switching between the three non-stop seems counter-productive (in my opinion).


You should give it a go. You might find you actually make more progress. Consider it food for thought.

For pure mass, decline is my best exercise. For sure.

Bench moves sloe for me past 100kg. By switch the move I can keep adding weight rather than just reps.

Stick around, well find out.

If it doesn't work, I'll switch back to 5/3/1

Anyway food up date, I had snacks of a protein bar (secret Santa gift) a shake and then dinner was home made baked fries and venison burger with steamed veg



TommyBananas said:


> Well, as you said I said it as a powerlifter, but - the longer you spend switching between the three, the slower you'll progress on one, when you could have progressed on one, session after session.
> 
> Decline in studies I believe shows it does give good growth (but not 100% sure) - but I've only ever done flat, literally nothing else, my chest is my best bodypart, and I bench a pretty decent amount for my bodyweight - so I guess I am bias in that, but in the circle of people I know (bb'ers and pl'ers) I don't know anyone who does incline or decline (that isn't to say you shouldn't) - I'm just saying switching between the three non-stop seems counter-productive (in my opinion).


You should give it a go. You might find you actually make more progress. Consider it food for thought.

For pure mass, decline is my best exercise. For sure.

Bench moves sloe for me past 100kg. By switch the move I can keep adding weight rather than just reps.

Stick around, well find out.

If it doesn't work, I'll switch back to 5/3/1

Anyway food up date, I had snacks of a protein bar (secret Santa gift) a shake and then dinner was home made baked fries and venison burger with steamed veg


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> You should give it a go. You might find you actually make more progress. Consider it food for thought.
> 
> For pure mass, decline is my best exercise. For sure.
> 
> ...


Doing incline/decline is a waste for me as a powerlifter, just wasted energy, my coach has never prescribed that in my training, so I just listen aha.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Doing incline/decline is a waste for me as a powerlifter, just wasted energy, my coach has never prescribed that in my training, so I just listen aha.


Good for you. If it works. Keep doing it

I'm not a powerlifter though. Although I like involving a good dash of power lifting in my training


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Good for you. If it works. Keep doing it
> 
> I'm not a powerlifter though. Although I like involving a good dash of power lifting in my training


Back to my original point, it'd make more sense to use your energy on Flat + Decline - rather than doing all 3; was my main point, not to remove both of them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Back to my original point, it'd make more sense to use your energy on Flat + Decline - rather than doing all 3; was my main point, not to remove both of them


Confused, I only ever do two in a session


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Confused, I only ever do two in a session


I mean, drop incline entirely. Remember I wasn't saying for you to actually go and do this lol; was just my opinion that you may progress better by doing one variation (or two at a push) than doing all three in total.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I mean, drop incline entirely. Remember I wasn't saying for you to actually go and do this lol; was just my opinion that you may progress better by doing one variation (or two at a push) than doing all three in total.


Its kinda what I do when the gym isn't busy. If the decline is busy I'll just go and use the incline.

Regardless, the difference is minimal and so long as there is over reaching the goal is archived. As basic physiology dictates.

For an anti-bro on diet you are awfully dogmatic on training  80/20 n all dat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet update. I ate the other venison burger


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Its kinda what I do when the gym isn't busy. If the decline is busy I'll just go and use the incline.
> 
> Regardless, the difference is minimal and so long as there is over reaching the goal is archived. As basic physiology dictates.
> 
> For an anti-bro on diet you are awfully dogmatic on training  80/20 n all dat


I jus love flat bench


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I jus love flat bench


Press on brother


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

3 days without booze, getting up in the morning is so much easier :lol:

today got in the gym for some fasted training.

*Power Cleans*

focused on form with a deep catch and little rest

10 x 3 x 60KG

*Circuit*

10 burpess

5 chins

10 bw squats

20 secs rest

repeat x 2

25 mins cross trainer - was watching an excellent documentary on Jack John Johnson was gutted i had to stop

abs and mobility work.

Diet this morning ECA on waking and branflakes and brotein shake al desk with more coffee.

Solid start to the day


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just booked 2 holidays.

1 for a week mid april and another for a week mid may. I think it's time we stepped this up a gear (pun intended) :devil2:

Lunch was a chicken shish wrap. Was so hungry i forgot to take a photo, but it was lush. Proper ockabasi Turkish place


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Just booked 2 holidays.
> 
> 1 for a week mid april and another for a week mid may. I think it's time we stepped this up a gear (pun intended) :devil2:
> 
> Lunch was a chicken shish wrap. Was so hungry i forgot to take a photo, but it was lush. Proper ockabasi Turkish place


In mate. What you thinking of running when you start the gear?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> In mate. What you thinking of running when you start the gear?


pay day is friday


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Hey pal how are things?
> 
> Party time is over, I'm hitting things hard from monday. Some serious cutting gonna be happening


I'm the opposite, concentrating on eating as much as I can of anything I can! I've been pleased to just maintain for the last 10 months or so as with work and other stuff I've often only been training once a week, but I'm looking to progress again now. But I'm now sure it's lack of cal's that has made my progress so slow over all, through trial and error I've found I need about 3500 cal's a day to put on weight, but I only eat about 2500-3000 without pushing myself, so it's time to gorge!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm the opposite, concentrating on eating as much as I can of anything I can! I've been pleased to just maintain for the last 10 months or so as with work and other stuff I've often only been training once a week, but I'm looking to progress again now. But I'm now sure it's lack of cal's that has made my progress so slow over all, through trial and error I've found I need about 3500 cal's a day to put on weight, but I only eat about 2500-3000 without pushing myself, so it's time to gorge!


Lucky you.

Tonights dinner. Ribeye, egg and sautéed mushrooms and spinach in a lemon, butter and garlic sauce


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, I think I'm going to order test e and mast e for my cycle at 400mg each a week.

Kicking with winny, finishing with var


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

And also t3


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Also, I think I'm going to order test e and mast e for my cycle at 400mg each a week.
> 
> Kicking with winny, finishing with var


You gonna squeeze that in before first hols or still be on and carry on when back?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Its 16 weeks until the last holiday and its a week or so until I'll get everything together so it makes sense, plus it means I can eat like beast whilst I'm away the first time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What's the crack with mast and boozing/sun etc? I was on test last holiday and have worked it that stag do ill only be on test again. I'll be running tren a for first time but will stop a week before I go and start again when I come back. Didn't fancy being on a stag on tren so choose tren a


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's the crack with mast and boozing/sun etc? I was on test last holiday and have worked it that stag do ill only be on test again. I'll be running tren a for first time but will stop a week before I go and start again when I come back. Didn't fancy being on a stag on tren so choose tren a


I have no clue, I'll look into it. It'll be moderate doses. I'm sure it'll be fine, mast is pretty mild


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I have no clue, I'll look into it. It'll be moderate doses. I'm sure it'll be fine, mast is pretty mild


Think I'll have a read too. Let me know though. I'm on short Esters ATM but will be bringing in t400 this week when it turns up. If mast e is ok maybe I'll add that as well. Didn't want tren in me though on a stag of pure booze for 4 days lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think I'll have a read too. Let me know though. I'm on short Esters ATM but will be bringing in t400 this week when it turns up. If mast e is ok maybe I'll add that as well. Didn't want tren in me though on a stag of pure booze for 4 days lol


I was going to have tren in this but going for longer and mild this time.

Famous last words lol.

Where's your stag do


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I was going to have tren in this but going for longer and mild this time.
> 
> Famous last words lol.
> 
> Where's your stag do


Lol I know what you mean. Marbella


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Lately I have incorporated decline to my routine as well and am liking it so far!

DY seems to think decline bench works wonders, but what does he know? :whistling:






from 1:36


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK so order will be wildcat

Test e

Test p

Mast e

T3

Ive also got shacks

Tbol x2

Anavar

Winny

That should be a good enough start


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ar4i said:


> Lately I have incorporated decline to my routine as well and am liking it so far!
> 
> DY seems to think decline bench works wonders, but what does he know? :whistling:
> 
> ...


All 3 presses have their merits (as do ohp and weighted dips).

Tommy is power lifting bro so he likes to stick to his flat bench


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> All 3 presses have their merits (as do ohp and weighted dips).
> 
> Tommy is power lifting bro so he likes to stick to his flat bench


I do incline and decline in the same sesh. Fvck flat lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> OK so order will be wildcat
> 
> Test e
> 
> ...


If your going for the prop200 make sure you get some eo. I'm running wc nandrotest with eo and the pip is really fvcking me off. I hurt all the time as the eod jabs overlap each other so 2-3 places a time with pip :-(


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If your going for the prop200 make sure you get some eo. I'm running wc nandrotest with eo and the pip is really fvcking me off. I hurt all the time as the eod jabs overlap each other so 2-3 places a time with pip :-(


Oh dear. I'm just going to go for the prop 100.

I'd rather pay extra for less pain


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****. Fasted AM training is tough when you are out of practice, but you feel amazing after.

*Squats*

60 x 2 x 5

80 x 3

100 x 5

110 x 5

120 x 5

125 x 5

130 x 5

the top set weren't pretty, but i'm happy with it for me 3rd time squatting in 6 months

*Good mornings*

60KG x 10

80KG x 3 x 8-10

*Leg Press Calves*

60 x 3 x 15

*Abs & Stretching*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Food update.

Had filet steak with fois gras with green beans and spinach for lunch

And home made baked chips and bacon for dinner

Cals a little higher than planned. Bit still well in deficit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great session. I'm really enjoying morning training again. The only issue is i've been hitting the stims so sleeping is tough. I've swapped the ECA for Dhacks power stack, hopefully that will help.

*Incline Bench*

90KG x 4 x 5 (extra set)

*Decline Bench*

90KG x 3 x 10

I did a narrower grip this time

*Flies to finish*

all this was super setted with 5 reps of chins, swapping between pronated and neutral.

must have done 15-17 sets


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Food update, Hake with muscles and chorizo for lunch. Had salmon and Vietnamese/Thai noodles.

Also had a shake, some bread and one chocolate :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a light fluffy workout before the weekend.

*SEATED BNP*

60KG x 3 x 8

Then i did some light, shoulder, calves and arm stuff. Not going to bother writing it out as i find arm work dull and i wasn't counting. I just kept it light and around 10 reps not to failure on a few different things

then finished with 25 mins of steady movement on the cross trainer.

They had Bigger, Stronger and faster on the projector and was tempted to stay longer, but i'm busy today

noticing a few changes in the mirror. It's amazing was tidying up the diet a little and taking a smarter approach to nutrient timing can do when everything else is in check. I mean there's minimal fat loss, but bloat is down and cell volumising creates a nice illusion


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

not a great weekend for diet, but not an awful one either.

Had a big night on Friday, did culminate in jagerbombs and ferero roche, but they are paleo right?

Other than that i have been a bit sniffly, so decided against a big cardio session. I cooked some pulled pork for work lunches, but left it at home. DOH!

AM fasted training

*Flat bench*

105KG x 3 x 3

90KG x 2 x 8

80KG x 2 x 8 (closer grip)

*Fly Machine*

light and focusing on a MMC in upper middle chest.

about 15-20 x 5 on pull ups

Then did 40 mins on the cross trainer flicking betweem the super bowl and a mike tyson documentary.

Did a good mobility session at the end with some abs for good measure


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet has been solid today. Half a chicken for lunch skin off and bacon n eggs for dinner and nuts for desert.

Gear has arrived too so, things will get exciting soon


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Diet has been solid today. Half a chicken for lunch skin off and bacon n eggs for dinner and nuts for desert.
> 
> Gear has arrived too so, things will get exciting soon


The skin tastes so good though, you must of had a little bit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The skin tastes so good though, you must of had a little bit


Guilty.

I take a good chuck of it off. Got to save a little.

Its from the rottiserie so the meat is badged and reasonably fatty.

I'm not dodging fat, just saving calories


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mare.

My test p was cryatalised and the stopper came loose on my test e and was leaking whilst I was drawing.

I think I know how to fix the P, but is the E now unsterile? It was dripping, but sealed.

So ive pinned 375mg test E and 200ml mast E and no pip so far


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

@dead_lee


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

No its fine as long as it's just air its been exposed to and not dirt etc

I replace 1ml of oil with 1 ml of air most times , If you don't replace the oil with some air the vial will try to suck the air in anyway through the pin hole due to the pressure inside.

It also makes drawing the oil out easier with the vacuum not trying to pull you back, in your case if you have broken the crimped seal then pushing air in May cause the oil to leak out now.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> No its fine as long as it's just air its been exposed to and not dirt etc
> 
> I replace 1ml of oil with 1 ml of air most times , If you don't replace the oil with some air the vial will try to suck the air in anyway through the pin hole due to the pressure inside.
> 
> It also makes drawing the oil out easier with the vacuum not trying to pull you back, in your case if you have broken the crimped seal then pushing air in May cause the oil to leak out now.


ha ha, I did try that, but the air just made more force within the vial to push it out in this case.

i might try and pin it down with electrical tape and see if that helps.

whats your prefered method for fixing crashed gear?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> ha ha, I did try that, but the air just made more force within the vial to push it out in this case.
> 
> i might try and pin it down with electrical tape and see if that helps.
> 
> whats your prefered method for fixing crashed gear?


I used a hairdryer before it worked for 2 vials but not the other 2 , they were test p as well fuerza , bit never had any since .


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The hair drier trick worked fine and we I am now 100mb Test P and 200mg mast E better for the good and is is supported by 50mg winny and T3.

let the shred commence 

Last night's work about was a little bit of a faff about.

I tired and the gym was really busy.

Basically did a lot of work on my mid back and triceps with a little abs and rear delts. Can't be bothered to post it all. From next week i think training is going to be a little more focused


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

weight was down to 85.4KG in the evening, but as we know that doesn't mean much so early in a cut


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Weird session, strength didn't feel to great.

I'm off the stims for a while as i want to let the t3 do it's stuff.

weight is a little yo-yoey, but thats to be expected with a lot of changing variables. The important thing is the mirror view is improving gradually.

*Squat*

120KG x 5 x 5

*single leg curs standing*

35 x 3 x 10 el

*Seated calf raises*

30 x 5 x 10

40 minuite LISS on cross trainer.

I'm going out to here tonight Tramshed - Chicken or Steak Restaurant in Shoreditch

time for a refeed I think, I guess tomorrow will have to be a big slog to burn off the extra calories, but it'll be worth it


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I wanna see this before pic - can't invisage you porky from where you were previously buddy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> I wanna see this before pic - can't invisage you porky from where you were previously buddy.


I don't think I want to out of shame.

Not sure I have one, I'll consider it this weekend


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh dear. Been off the rail since Thursday night. Had a company night out with free booze and then the missus wanted Friday night and I had to drink to get through the hangover.

Had a few beers and a massive mixed grill today. Will go for a big ride tomorrow to make up for it.

Also I had no blue pins so had to jab with a green. Ouch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thursday's dinner


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Thursday's dinner


Looks nice. I've just demolished a Chinese, was well greasy.

And fvck pinning with a green lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Oh dear. Been off the rail since Thursday night. Had a company night out with free booze and then the missus wanted Friday night and I had to drink to get through the hangover.
> 
> Had a few beers and a massive mixed grill today. Will go for a big ride tomorrow to make up for it.
> 
> Also I had no blue pins so had to jab with a green. Ouch


I did a green in the Delt the other day lol Oil flew in


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I did a green in the Delt the other day lol Oil flew in


Well. Yeah. To be glass is half full. 3ml went in well quickly.

My **** is a little sore though.

Where's quick to get pins delivered?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Well. Yeah. To be glass is half full. 3ml went in well quickly.
> 
> My **** is a little sore though.
> 
> Where's quick to get pins delivered?


Yeah my árse is a little tender from 2ml in earlier 

Exchange Supplies mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So an hour on the bike and 550 calories later I feel less guilty this weekend


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So an hour on the bike and 550 calories later I feel less guilty this weekend


Too much cardio in this log for my liking  

Are you cycling on the road? Or spinning?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So an hour on the bike and 550 calories later I feel less guilty this weekend


Damage is already done young man!!

I suggest 550mg of tren ace next time


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Damage is already done young man!!
> 
> I suggest 550mg of tren ace next time


will bacon sandwich and protein shame do?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> will bacon sandwich and protein shame do?


Of course it will, not sure what a protein shame is though..... Facial off a IFBB pro or something?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. Auto correct of 'shake'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

horror, twinged a muscle in my back and couldn't train properly today  might be some thing a little more serious i've had a few upper back issues and ironically was going to book a sports massage today

*Bench*

105 x 3 x 5 (back went on 2nd set)

*incline bench*

80KG x 1 x 8

*Chest flies machine*

4 sets

20 mins LISS

also i've put on 2KG

oh dear, i assume this glycogen and water, but not boding well for cutting.

Also getting massive pumps on bis when on the phone lol walking to work


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just booked in for a Sports massage, I can't believe how expensive these things are in the city


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> just booked in for a Sports massage, I can't believe how expensive these things are in the city


About £25 up here with a happy ending


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> About £25 up here with a happy ending


this bird was about 6st, it was more of a tickle that anything else.

we actually it was fairly decent, i just would have prefered a 15st hungarian called helga.

sorted out my locked up left Rhoboid, but i think if a slight pull or tear in my lower right trap.

She has recommended a week off anything engage that muscle which all but rules out any upper body lifting.

Looks like cardio and guns for a week 

I might get on my bike and get some more riding in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> this bird was about 6st, it was more of a tickle that anything else.
> 
> we actually it was fairly decent, i just would have prefered a 15st hungarian called helga.
> 
> ...


Lol, should have started OHP'ing her 

Sucks mate, I've had a pulled right trap for well over a year. Do what you can to work around it, legs, guns, abs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, should have started OHP'ing her
> 
> Sucks mate, I've had a pulled right trap for well over a year. Do what you can to work around it, legs, guns, abs


sounds like a plan. I need to get the abs beach ready.

OH NO, I just realised i'm going to become 'that guy'.

a few curls, probably chest flies, abs then cardio for 40 mins.

thank got the test gains will make people think I'm making progress


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sounds like a plan. I need to get the abs beach ready.
> 
> OH NO, I just realised i'm going to become 'that guy'.
> 
> ...


Ripped core. Huge biceps. Massive quads......

Tiny shoulders, narrow back.

You WILL be that guy LOL


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sigh, today was miserable. no weights for a week.

Did about 45 mins LISS and some legs on the machine

Leg extentions

legs curls

seated calves

I'm actually thinking of not squatting and deadlifting for an indefinite time anyway Well heavy lifting anyway. I'm not really looking for too much 'mass' any more, more looking to sculpt after the fat loss.

Also injuries over the years adding up are potentially risking my training consistency.

Lastly, does anyone know how catabolic fasted LISS could be with T3? is there a certain amount of duration or heart rate I should stay under?

Also the cross trainer has youtube on, so any good TV shows on there people can recommend? actually come to think of it, it might be a good chance for me to start learning Italian again to impress the mother in law.

Weight was down from yesterday, but well up from starting.

I'm also very short tempered and started to get a hungry eye.

Whilst doing leg extentions there was a girl to the front and left doing BW squats whilst using the bad girl machine. That was amusing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Sigh, today was miserable. no weights for a week.
> 
> Did about 45 mins LISS and some legs on the machine
> 
> ...


I've tried dead lifting a few times now but I can't get the technique right, my back always feels like it's gonna pop so I've given up trying. I squat sometimes but once again back is a problem so tend to avoid. Doesn't really bother me to much tbh

T3s from what I've read you supposed to take first thing on an empty stomach about 30mins before you eat. Someone like @Dead lee might be able to help


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ive squatted 185 and dead lifted 250 so I don't feel I have anything to prove strength wise.

But its causesing more problems that solutions


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends how much gear your using, I done 1700 calories Saturday morning fasted 50 mcg of t3 20 mcg Of clenbuterol heart rate between 120- 140 bpm

I also done 1300 odd Friday evening.

You come out flat but there's no muscle loss on a decent dose , as long as your calories aren't to low ED and your not losing to many pounds PW you will fill back up without the fat.

I don't go below 3000 cals ed the rest is done with cardio.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Depends how much gear your using, I done 1700 calories Saturday morning fasted 50 mcg of t3 20 mcg Of clenbuterol heart rate between 120- 140 bpm
> 
> I also done 1300 odd Friday evening.
> 
> ...


I'm on 1k deficit on diet some days. 50mg of t3 along side test and Winny.

Did 45 mins at around 140bpm

Whilst I can't train upper body I will up cardio so maybe a 7-10 blitz might be ok with regular refeeds?

Also whilst I'm at a higher BF, would using var be better than Winny whilst cutting agressively


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on 1k deficit on diet some days. 50mg of t3 along side test and Winny.
> 
> Did 45 mins at around 140bpm
> 
> ...


How much bf you aiming to lose PW?

At a higher BF I would use winstrol , vars main benefits are to be seen at a lower BF, winstrol will help keep strength up while cutting which is important.

As long as you stay around 2-3 pounds PW there should be no muscle loss with a decent gear dose, calories shouldn't go to low either and let cardio do the work if possible.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 165856
middle class keto


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> How much bf you aiming to lose PW?
> 
> At a higher BF I would use winstrol , vars main benefits are to be seen at a lower BF, winstrol will help keep strength up while cutting which is important.
> 
> As long as you stay around 2-3 pounds PW there should be no muscle loss with a decent gear dose, calories shouldn't go to low either and let cardio do the work if possible.


I tend to have high a low days. a few low cals day really accelerates fat loss for me. Also a nice calorie deficit means I can eat with wife and family in the weekend, which I find works well for refeeds and a nice leptin boost.

A KG a week (2.2lb) is my target weight loss anyway.

The mirror test is really hard when you are flat and just start cutting hard.

It seems like I'm in the right vicinity.

I'm 9 weeks away from my first holiday. so should i introduce the var before then or after that when my next holiday is 5 weeks after that one?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I tend to have high a low days. a few low cals day really accelerates fat loss for me. Also a nice calorie deficit means I can eat with wife and family in the weekend, which I find works well for refeeds and a nice leptin boost.
> 
> A KG a week (2.2lb) is my target weight loss anyway.
> 
> ...


I would introduce it when the BF is lower , it brings how long are you running orals for ?

Var takes a few weeks to get going so bare that in mind


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I would introduce it when the BF is lower , it brings how long are you running orals for ?
> 
> Var takes a few weeks to get going so bare that in mind


no actual plan. I Dhack winny, var and tbol so not going to run out soon :lol:

i also have T3, powerstack, clen and T5. ha ha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I was up a KG from yesterday to 87KG. not sure this cut is going at planned.

But considering my diet was mostly cheese, cured meat and shish kebab yesterday (and one beer) i think my sodium content was very high and I didn't poo this morning for the first time in ages. So it could come down later sharply.

I also had a weird sex dream and I never have them normally. I was having sex with an ex girl friend in a tank by the trainstation carpark and we broke the tank so she got a new car which was a clapped out old green Porsche with a new unpainted doors and carried on there.

Bit weird. not really someone I fancied a lot at the time lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OH Training.

did 45 mins on the cross trainer at 140BPM and then mobility work.

Forgot to take the T3, but had an ECA


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just had a tripplw shot coffee to speed up mother nature, but no luck so far


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 165856
> middle class keto


If I wasn't hungry before, I definitely am now. Just in time for my lunch break!

I probably won't be quite as classy though.. or ketogenic..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> If I wasn't hungry before, I definitely am now. Just in time for my lunch break!
> 
> I probably won't be quite as classy though.. or ketogenic..


If you liked that my dinner was a Turkish mixed grill

Chicken shish, lamb shish, kofte, lamb ribs and chicken wings.

Feeling a little guilty lol


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

:crying:

I can't tell if I am weeping because of my emotions regarding such a thing of beauty or weeping out of anger and spite because I didn't get to supplement such beautiful delicious. I think it's a bit of both.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. I'm sure it'll be less fun coming out than going in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So I was up a KG from yesterday to 87KG. not sure this cut is going at planned.
> 
> But considering my diet was mostly cheese, cured meat and shish kebab yesterday (and one beer) i think my sodium content was very high and I didn't poo this morning for the first time in ages. So it could come down later sharply.
> 
> ...


Pmsl

Was she a good bang though?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Was she a good bang though?


It wasn't that good. I actually remember looking for an excuse to stop lol

Been too busy to eat today except so having a cheeky double cheeseburger

IIFYM


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It wasn't that good. I actually remember looking for an excuse to stop lol
> 
> Been too busy to eat today except so having a cheeky double cheeseburger
> 
> IIFYM


Hope you've had some pop tarts and sweets too mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hope you've had some pop tarts and sweets too mate


Chicken and potato's for dinner.

To be fair and ive had 500 cals so far and no that. Hungry


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Chicken and potato's for dinner.
> 
> To be fair and ive had 500 cals so far and no that. Hungry


I wish I had your problem, no matter if I'm bulking or cutting I always feel hungry, even if I've just finished a meal I feel like I could keep eating...

I'm planning to use T3 for the first time when I do my cutting cycle before holiday but I'm worried about rebound on holiday, you going to stop yours a couple weeks before?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> I wish I had your problem, no matter if I'm bulking or cutting I always feel hungry, even if I've just finished a meal I feel like I could keep eating...
> 
> I'm planning to use T3 for the first time when I do my cutting cycle before holiday but I'm worried about rebound on holiday, you going to stop yours a couple weeks before?


I'm planning to be of it well before. I only had a 4 week supply.

Will move back to eca and tiding my bike then


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wow so my weight is down to 86KG. 200g below my cutting start weight 3 weeks ago.

However my overall body comp has changed drastically. shame i didn't do a starting pic.

today was 40 mins cardio and then some abs and hop mobility work.

I did some hangin leg raises, which is now giving my back some jip. so was probably not a good idea.

I might start comuting on my bike again, as if i am getting up early to go to the gym to do an hour cardio, it makes sense to just get on my bike, do twice as much cardio and get an extra hour in bed and save money?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> wow so my weight is down to 86KG. 200g below my cutting start weight 3 weeks ago.
> 
> However my overall body comp has changed drastically. shame i didn't do a starting pic.
> 
> ...


Makes sense really. How far ride is it? For me about 8miles would be ideal. I'm 14-15 from Central London which I convinced myself was to far lol. Thinks it's more the ride home that would do me in


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Makes sense really. How far ride is it? For me about 8miles would be ideal. I'm 14-15 from Central London which I convinced myself was to far lol. Thinks it's more the ride home that would do me in


its 10/11 miles, it takes about 50 mins depending on traffic lights etc

The journey home is always much worse, especially if it rains in morning and your gear is wet. Drivers tend to be less patient on the way home.

It's a fairly decent safe ride with the exception of 2 x 3 lane roundabouts where drivers get ****ed off no matter what you do.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> its 10/11 miles, it takes about 50 mins depending on traffic lights etc
> 
> The journey home is always much worse, especially if it rains in morning and your gear is wet. Drivers tend to be less patient on the way home.
> 
> It's a fairly decent safe ride with the exception of 2 x 3 lane roundabouts where drivers get ****ed off no matter what you do.


Sounds like a no brainer mate. Saving money and getting fit at the same time whilst leaving gym time purely for weights. Days are gonna start getting longer and warmer so it's the right time to start


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not to gloat, but just bought fillet steak for today and going to Hawksmoor for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Not to gloat, but just bought fillet steak for today and going to Hawksmoor for lunch tomorrow


Very nice although I tend to go for ribeye more now. I find it tastes better and you get more. Always struggle to cook steak how I like it though at home, sometimes I get it right and others completely fvck it up


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Very nice although I tend to go for ribeye more now. I find it tastes better and you get more. Always struggle to cook steak how I like it though at home, sometimes I get it right and others completely fvck it up


Mrs Pieman nailed it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Mrs Pieman nailed it


Tbf that does look bang on, cooked on a griddle as well. Hope it's pink inside


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Tbf that does look bang on, cooked on a griddle as well. Hope it's pink inside


Pink inside a touch of blue through the middle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Pink inside a touch of blue through the middle


Perfect!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so managed to do a poo, no where near the level I wanted. Weight was exactly the same which was a little disappointing, but I need to change my thinking from short to mid term.

My waist is smaller and my shoulders are wider so my composition is definitely improving.

Today the gym was unusally busy. and everyone was bro working out, which was annoying as thats all i can do at the moment. Did 30 mins cardio and also some small body parts.

Bi's, delts and calves.

can't be bother to write what i did as it's unexciting.

Hawsmoor in 2 hours, yay


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I came, i saw, I conquered
View attachment 166010
View attachment 166011
View attachment 166012


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

oh dear, last night went a little wrong, ended up getting ****ed after work, i started well with gin an tonics then met others who kept buying shots and beers without me even asking (oh well) ended up smashing a jerk chicken platter.

guess that's my refeed.

had venison sausages in wholemeal pitta for brekkie, then had a valentines rump. I think the test is starting to kick in now. It's a different type of horniness. I forgot how good it is. Anyway. off to the missus vigrin active, will probably just go cardio and some more arm stuff. Would love to do a heavy back day, but got to heal up.

I will make sure I avoid the scales


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> oh dear, last night went a little wrong, ended up getting ****ed after work, i started well with gin an tonics then met others who kept buying shots and beers without me even asking (oh well) ended up smashing a jerk chicken platter.
> 
> guess that's my refeed.
> 
> ...


My mrs is getting the pox with me pestering her everytime we're alone for a bunk up. She is 7 months pregnant though so she has a good excuse. I just finished a push session and slipped her a length before I jumped in the shower.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> My mrs is getting the pox with me pestering her everytime we're alone for a bunk up. She is 7 months pregnant though so she has a good excuse. I just finished a push session and slipped her a length before I jumped in the shower.


Mines 4 months.

I knocked 2 out today as well. Ive only been on 2 weeks.

I better get some lube 

I had another gun show at the gym and 30 mins cardio. Better than nothing.

I think I'm going to get on the stepper in the week hopefully for some calf development.

Maybe a few felt destroyers too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Mines 4 months.
> 
> I knocked 2 out today as well. Ive only been on 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Haha. Congrats btw mate. Wait till she gets near the end. Putting out seems a chore to them. It's mad what a bit if test does to you ain't it. All I think about is sex, even on the train etc I look at women I would never entertain and think to myself yeah I probably would. See a little bit of thigh and I get a stiffy lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. Congrats btw mate. Wait till she gets near the end. Putting out seems a chore to them. It's mad what a bit if test does to you ain't it. All I think about is sex, even on the train etc I look at women I would never entertain and think to myself yeah I probably would. See a little bit of thigh and I get a stiffy lol


this is my first time on mast and it's supposed to make sex drive even higher. god help me in a few weeks.

The little angel made me heart shaped protein flap jacks and brought them to me at the PC. #keeper


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 166060


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> this is my first time on mast and it's supposed to make sex drive even higher. god help me in a few weeks.
> 
> The little angel made me heart shaped protein flap jacks and brought them to me at the PC. #keeper


Mast will send your libido through the roof lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So full. 8 course meal and a bottle of wine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mast will send your libido through the roof lol


lol, ****ing anyone is setting me off on the TV at the moment. Not even bird or scantily dressed. So long as they are alive with some shape of boob under their clothing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, ****ing anyone is setting me off on the TV at the moment. Not even bird or scantily dressed. So long as they are alive with some shape of boob under their clothing


That's how you know the gear is good to go, slight breast and bit of makeup..... You'll have a crack at it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's how you know the gear is good to go, slight breast and bit of makeup..... You'll have a crack at it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So weekend diet was terrible, must start again. Ended up going fo a pub lunch with her mates on sunday, but i have to say it was one of the best roasts i had in years.

Mind you, i look like a new human this morning. I look 'on' shoulders and arms all look an inch bigger, so you win some lose some, but now need to focus on loosing fat. no excuses. Heavy cardio session coming up (after more arms :lol: )


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So weekend diet was terrible, must start again. Ended up going fo a pub lunch with her mates on sunday, but i have to say it was one of the best roasts i had in years.
> 
> Mind you, i look like a new human this morning. I look 'on' shoulders and arms all look an inch bigger, so you win some lose some, but now need to focus on loosing fat. no excuses. Heavy cardio session coming up (after more arms :lol: )


Sunday roast is not terrible you loon! Power food!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sunday roast is not terrible you loon! Power food!!


I meant the beers and chocolate after lol

saturday evening was hard to count macros, want to help?

1 x oyster

salmon tartare amuse bouche

lobster bisque cappuccino

asparagus and quail egg with black truffle

seared scalops with pork belly

lamb fillet on a mini shephard pies

mixture of desserts including a massive chocolate fondant

trio of hearts (fudge, Marshmallow and lemon jelly)

with a bottle of shiraz and glass of champagne.

I had a whisky sour as a nightcap too.

thats a good cutting diet right?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I meant the beers and chocolate after lol
> 
> saturday evening was hard to count macros, want to help?
> 
> ...


Mate that's what Phil Heath has daily for contest prep....

You greedy CÙNT!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mate that's what Phil Heath has daily for contest prep....
> 
> You greedy CÙNT!!


in all fairness, most of those course were a few mouthfuls, but delicious


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I meant the beers and chocolate after lol
> 
> saturday evening was hard to count macros, want to help?
> 
> ...


That sounds the bvllocks. Obvi a tasting menu somewhere? Would be pvssed with just one oyster though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I meant the beers and chocolate after lol
> 
> saturday evening was hard to count macros, want to help?
> 
> ...


That sounds the bvllocks. Obvi a tasting menu somewhere? Would be pvssed with just one oyster though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That sounds the bvllocks. Obvi a tasting menu somewhere? Would be pvssed with just one oyster though


well the missus is pregnant so i had her one too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today the gym was mental and our just ****ed me off

Did butterflies and delt raise machine superset x 4

Ohp machine x2

Biceps x6

30 mins cardio

I promise these will get exciting soon.

Gear has kicked in well. I look totally different. Can't believe how much I changed


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So this errrrr 'cut' isn't going to plan. Whilst my BF has dropped a nice amount, my weight is the highest it has been since my last cycle.

I really need to discipline on the diet. I actually my stop lifting and do double cardio session. i don't think I want more size at the moment. Well, maybe in a few vanity places 

Today I was going to ride my bike, but it looked freezing outside and I had no clean shirts at work. looks like a lovely day.

Went to the gym and did 45 mins cardio and quite a bit of RC and rear delt work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So this errrrr 'cut' isn't going to plan. Whilst my BF has dropped a nice amount, my weight is the highest it has been since my last cycle.
> 
> I really need to discipline on the diet. I actually my stop lifting and do double cardio session. i don't think I want more size at the moment. Well, maybe in a few vanity places
> 
> ...


Haha, mate same here! BF is dropping but scales aren't budging hardly.

What are you on and what lab?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> So this errrrr 'cut' isn't going to plan. Whilst my BF has dropped a nice amount, my weight is the highest it has been since my last cycle.
> 
> I really need to discipline on the diet. I actually my stop lifting and do double cardio session. i don't think I want more size at the moment. Well, maybe in a few vanity places
> 
> ...


Matey at work might have the best pack when you go away after all lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mate same here! BF is dropping but scales aren't budging hardly.
> 
> What are you on and what lab?


currently

375 WC test E

300 WC mast E

50mg ed Dhack winny

WC t3 50mg ED

i've bee adding 200mg of WC test P as a kicker too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Matey at work might have the best pack when you go away after all lol


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo double cardio sessions are imminent


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> currently
> 
> 375 WC test E
> 
> ...


Junkie cúnt! 

Low dose is working for me, only on 4ml of the rip240 and working a treat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie cúnt!
> 
> Low dose is working for me, only on 4ml of the rip240 and working a treat


junkie? eh? they are per week doses except the winny. i'm low doser pal!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> junkie? eh? they are per week doses except the winny. i'm low doser pal!


Yes, we're all junkies


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG. SWEET TOOTH HEAVEN

200g Fage FFGY

1 SCOOP PROTEIN (CHOC)

2 TABLE SPOONS MYPROTEIN PEANUT BUTTER

mix it up, put in the fridge for 30 mins.

Devour.

Over 50g protein. Tastes incredible


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I may or may not have added Nutella


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Weight is still around the 87KG mark even fasted after a good nights diet.

Today's training = gun show

Ez preachers ss with flat bar push downs

flat bar cable chins ss with rope rush downs

45 mins LISS, then some abs

not exciting chaps, my back is getting better, but at least a week before i am going to get under a bar


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Definitely worth resting if it's still bad. Rushing back will only lead to more time out!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> Definitely worth resting if it's still bad. Rushing back will only lead to more time out!


yeah i know, i'm [probably the one guy who doesn't like training arms. but it's a good time to focus on them and my lagging calves

more importantly, shed a few pounds


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Long way to go, those muffin hips are gross


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: nowhere near as bad as I expected bud. Awesome base to build on and once it all kicks in and the fat comes off you'll look completely different. Hell if you'd had some decent lighting even that photo would look better.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> :lol: nowhere near as bad as I expected bud. Awesome base to build on and once it all kicks in and the fat comes off you'll look completely different. Hell if you'd had some decent lighting even that photo would look better.


admitted the light wasn't great, but i'd rather be harsh on myself than be vain. I'm sure i normally look a lot better. I've lost a fair bit of fat since I started already. let's hope the rest starts melting off quick. 8 weeks to go. 7 KG might be too much of a push to lose. I'd take 5KG if offered now.

Stupid free lunch at work today. delicious, healthy, but my portion control is terrible at a buffet


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> admitted the light wasn't great, but i'd rather be harsh on myself than be vain. I'm sure i normally look a lot better. I've lost a fair bit of fat since I started already. let's hope the rest starts melting off quick. 8 weeks to go. 7 KG might be too much of a push to lose. I'd take 5KG if offered now.
> 
> Stupid free lunch at work today. delicious, healthy, but my portion control is terrible at a buffet


2lbs a week is 7kg. Well doable although weight ain't something I'm to hung up on. Just get those abs showing or he's gonna show you up lol.

You ain't in as bad shape as you made out btw


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

das it mane


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 2lbs a week is 7kg. Well doable although weight ain't something I'm to hung up on. Just get those abs showing or he's gonna show you up lol.
> 
> You ain't in as bad shape as you made out btw


I was a few weeks back.

So long as I can keep making progress eh?

I'm also thinking of swapping the winny for anavar, i'm not getting much from the winny it seems and anavar has supposed fat lose benefits which would be nice if they came to the forefront lol. I don't care much for the vascularity. just anything that can help cut.

Maybe i should just get some tren in


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I was a few weeks back.
> 
> So long as I can keep making progress eh?
> 
> ...


8 weeks is plenty you'll do just fine. Can't comment on tren as I've never used it but will be soon and am looking forward to it. Var I loved, I know some knock and say it's week but I had great results.

If it's weight you wanna lose have You considered yellow magic? Although personally I wouldn't touch the stuff


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 8 weeks is plenty you'll do just fine. Can't comment on tren as I've never used it but will be soon and am looking forward to it. Var I loved, I know some knock and say it's week but I had great results.
> 
> If it's weight you wanna lose have You considered yellow magic? Although personally I wouldn't touch the stuff


no interest in DNP. i used tren before at the end of my last cycle, but i just gained like mad.

The insomnia wasn't very fun though and was smashing melatonin like they were smarties


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> no interest in DNP. i used tren before at the end of my last cycle, but i just gained like mad.
> 
> The insomnia wasn't very fun though and was smashing melatonin like they were smarties


Make you right, I wouldn't touch the stuff either. Think you've got plenty of time though, you ain't in bad shape. Weather is getting better so you can start riding to work fasted. Have you tried times carbs? That worked best for me last summer. I would do my cardio fasted in the morning then only eat carbs before a banana, intra dextrose, after a normal dinner in the evening and the rest of the day no carbs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Make you right, I wouldn't touch the stuff either. Think you've got plenty of time though, you ain't in bad shape. Weather is getting better so you can start riding to work fasted. Have you tried times carbs? That worked best for me last summer. I would do my cardio fasted in the morning then only eat carbs before a banana, intra dextrose, after a normal dinner in the evening and the rest of the day no carbs.


I'm kinda controlling my carbs a lot more and only having them in the evening.

my appox diet is this

wake

Train (i fill a water bottle with BCAAs and a berrocca some days that I remember)

Sometimes whey after training if am hungry

lunch : half a chicken

afternoon: fruit or whey as a snack

Dinner: meat, salad and carbs.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm kinda controlling my carbs a lot more and only having them in the evening.
> 
> my appox diet is this
> 
> ...


u ded 2 me


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> u ded 2 me


why the BCAA's?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> why the BCAA's?


i sent u a reputation comment, but now ive seen the bcaas, ur even more ded.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> i sent u a reputation comment, but now ive seen the bcaas, ur even more ded.


ha ha, the BCAA i got because i had a load of referrals, but I find they help with training fasted as they keep hunger at bay without breaking a fast. As soon as i started eating proper food the hunger gates open. That's why they work for me. any hoooooo

With regarding to carb timing I think you need to grow up a little.

I'm going to say it here, i've been tempted to say it before, but i didn't want to start a mass debate in another thread as you had plenty on and i don't have as much time as you, but your nutritional knowledge isn't as good as you think. It really isn't.

I've been around Flexible dieting/IIFYM since you were on 6 meals of rice and chicken. Christ i was there when the phrase IIFYM was used for the first time ever record (worst claim to fame ever :lol: ) I get all of the good stuff that you are on now.

But you have gone from a Bro bro to a IIFYM bro.

Nutrient timing has it's place and relevance. especially if you are doing cardio and sport and even more so if you are at calorie restriction. Aragons agrees with this, so does Helms and a ton others of scientific lead nutrition researchers

Now is all irrelevant unless key things like calories, macros and micro are met, but to dismiss it entirely is just ignorant and dumb.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> ha ha, the BCAA i got because i had a load of referrals, but I find they help with training fasted as they keep hunger at bay without breaking a fast. As soon as i started eating proper food the hunger gates open. That's why they work for me. any hoooooo
> 
> With regarding to carb timing I think you need to grow up a little.
> 
> ...


I've stated several times nutritional timing has its place, but not for you it doesn't, you won't notice any difference in terms of body composition.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I've stated several times nutritional timing has its place, but not for you it doesn't, you won't notice any difference in terms of body composition.


whilst not significant, that's not entirely true. You looking at this from a closed system perspective and assuming all variable stay the same.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> whilst not significant, that's not entirely true. You looking at this from a closed system perspective and assuming all variable stay the same.


Dude, look - I like you.

But you're not anywhere near low bodyfat (neither am I - don't take this as me calling you in "bad" shape - I just mean you're not anywhere near amazing shape same as me).

You are going to notice no difference with all this timing crap, it's pointless to even think about any of this stuff. But this is your thread so, sorry.

However, focusing on the nutritional timing in this instance is the 0.01% of the equation. I don't even know why its been brought up (also my bad) but its meaningless to be brought up because you don't even need to think about it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Dude, look - I like you.
> 
> But you're not anywhere near low bodyfat (neither am I - don't take this as me calling you in "bad" shape - I just mean you're not anywhere near amazing shape same as me).
> 
> ...


your missing the point. I'm going to be doing upwards of 2 hours cardio on some days and others I will do some more intenses stuff at lower times. Now time doing cardio /= energy used. How you can approach cardio training in terms of frequency and intensity has a lot to do with frequency and timing. Huge amounts.

Now if you are going to just hit the gym and eat and focus on body composition, then i'm inclined to agree more to your thinking or at least the point you are trying to make, but you are not the seeing the wood for the trees sometimes.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> your missing the point. I'm going to be doing upwards of 2 hours cardio on some days and others I will do some more intenses stuff at lower times. Now time doing cardio /= energy used. How you can approach cardio training in terms of frequency and intensity has a lot to do with frequency and timing. Huge amounts.
> 
> Now if you are going to just hit the gym and eat and focus on body composition, then i'm inclined to agree more to your thinking or at least the point you are trying to make, but you are not the seeing the wood for the trees sometimes.


Your first problem is doing 2 hours of cardio some days, thats just asinine. Secondly, the difference would still be minimal.

How many calories are you eating a day atm, whats your macro split & maintenance calories?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Your first problem is doing 2 hours of cardio some days, thats just asinine. Secondly, the difference would still be minimal.
> 
> How many calories are you eating a day atm, whats your macro split & maintenance calories?


2 hours cardio = commuting. it's not a big deal when you are fit. Again you are showing the limitations of your knowledge and experience.

Many sports people like rugby players will train a lot more than that.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 hours cardio = commuting. it's not a big deal when you are fit. Again you are showing the limitations of your knowledge and experience.
> 
> Many sports people like rugby players will train a lot more than that.












You don't even come under the "maybe (possibly)" group. And even if you did, it's a "maybe" - eg, stop focusing on this stuff, just hit your totals for the day and think of nothing else; and you'll get your results. You know this yourself.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't even come under the "maybe (possibly)" group. And even if you did, it's a "maybe" - eg, stop focusing on this stuff, just hit your totals for the day and think of nothing else; and you'll get your results. You know this yourself.


1) i've already got the macro's and totals in controls, i've cut to 10% IIFYM style before

2) I tick most of the middle column a good portion of the right

It's not in this log due to injury, but i cycle and do sports like boxing and rugby. I used to play rugby at a very high level too.

Like so many people on this forum, you are starting to grate on me with your ignorance and delusions of grandeur.

my diet is going well. Whilst my BW is up, i've lost a good 3%-4%+ BF in the past month and frankly I don't need guidance from you.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> 1) i've already got the macro's and totals in controls, i've cut to 10% IIFYM style before
> 
> 2) I tick most of the middle column a good portion of the right
> 
> ...


And like many people on this forum, you focusing on what doesn't matter makes no sense. As its your log, I'l leave - good luck with your goals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> And like many people on this forum, you focusing on what doesn't matter makes no sense. As its your log, I'l leave - good luck with your goals.


Well, if anything the picture you posted convinced it's more relevant and pertinent than I thought before. Ironic eh?

Thanks for the intent and kind words regardless


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I join the Muffin top club please?

I have BCAA's pre/Intra/post.....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Can I join the Muffin top club please?
> 
> I have BCAA's pre/Intra/post.....


muffins and pies for everyone!

l


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So dinner was pasta, chicken and bacon with tomato.
View attachment 166258


I then jabbed some prop, to realised after its crashed again so not sure now much was test in the shot if at all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So dinner was pasta, chicken and bacon with tomato.
> View attachment 166258
> 
> 
> I then jabbed some prop, to realised after its crashed again so not sure now much was test in the shot if at all


Looks nice!!

I'll say 1mg mate lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So got up early and warmed up the prop and reset it. did 1.5ml to make up for yesterday.

training today was 5 rounds on the punch bag, not too intense, but focused on lots of movement which i am terrible at. I think 'slugger' is the closest to complimentary on my boxing skills

then did 45 mins on the cross trainer and then some mobility.

Boring i know, but once i recover, i promise this log will get better.

The scales are going well. it seems they move down each day at around 200g which is where I am aiming to track.

I watched this whilst doing the cardio, i ended up working twice as hard as I saw how rough these guys had it and it convinced me to man up


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anyway, for those who are interested, i am doing 'The Pieman Diet' which is essentially 5 days of low calories and 2 free days.

for the low days, i aim for about 50% protein and under 2K calories. Fasted AM training and Kinda IF/lean gains structure, but that's more by coincidence that a religious adherence.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 166288
lunch. Chicken sheesh wrap


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Think a few people have tried telling him this but deaf ears and all that


my favorite bit was when followed up with a picture disproving my need for food timing and totally vindicated it.

A little information can be power, but with power for some it drives ego and that's all his arguments are. Same with Banzi, so watching them argue is quite amusing. And totally unproductive for either :lol:

The most ironic thing is i agree with most of what Tommy says, in fact i was very much like him a few years ago, but i've learnt a little more and humbled with age. I'm sure he'll be the same at my age. He means well and i bet he's quite a nice guy off the forums. A lot of people get aspergers syndrome as soon as they go on an internet forum (including me to a degree)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1 hour bike ride. 500 calories. And a quite a few improvements on my tracking app.

Cycling helps cycling


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet wasn't great last night. But the food was. Went for an italian and it was yummy.

Might have to ride again this morning.

View attachment 166415
my trusty steed.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Diet wasn't great last night. But the food was. Went for an italian and it was yummy.
> 
> Might have to ride again this morning.
> 
> ...


It's pvssing down. Have fun ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> It's pvssing down. Have fun ;-)


NOOOO.

Mission aboirt


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> NOOOO.
> 
> Mission aboirt


Haha. Another thing a grown man shouldn't use words like "yummy" either lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. Another thing a grown man shouldn't use words like "yummy" either lol


I'm practicing my baby talk lol

With a fellow dad to be


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm practicing my baby talk lol
> 
> With a fellow dad to be


I'll let you off then. Others may not


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got a cheeky chest, arms and calves in.

Just on machines.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So my refeed included lots of beer, jagerbombs, wines and a mountain of thai food with a cooked brekkie, sherpherds pie and a home made curry for dinner.

I woke up today looking the best I have done for a while and missus was commenting on how big i am looking last night. lol.

This **** is magic.

Didn't have a great workout today as I was shattered, but did a quick chest and bi and then 1 hour cardio and stretching after.

Didn't date weight myself as I had a feeling I'd be over 90KG. so I will resume weighing later in the week :lol:

talking of food, i made an incredible curry from scratch yesterday. Including toasting seeds like coriander seeds, cardamon pods star anise, mincing ginger, garlic and making a paste in a mortar and pestle.

Even my non-indian food fan wife lapped it up.

Good job it's good as I made a lot and have it for dinner all through this week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 166619
last nights dinner cooking


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, stuff is kicking in, had to leave the gym as i felt too pervy lol. but i'm up 2KG and ALOT leaner than when started and i've hardly lifted weights lol.

back is feeling good, strength us up, but i kept it pretty 80% of max effort.

Incline Bench

80KG x 5 x 12

super setted with chins

6 x 8 x BW

Weighted dips

BW + 25KG x 4 x 12

super setted with wide palms towards pull downs

64KG slow with solid MMC

chest fly machine x 3 x F

then abs

looking forward to the next weeks no that everything is in full swing. I am going to drop the winny and the T3 and move to T5/powerstack.

The winny is giving me headaches and it's interfering with work a little.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I am lifting weights again.

Will start kicking ass next week and upping the weights

Yesterday did

RC and rear delt cable work 10 mins

Seated OHP

50KG x 5 x 12

Cables side laterals

4 sets to failure e side

Tricep pushdown

2 sets - whole stack :thumbup1:

4-5 more sets around 10-14 reps lowering the stack by 2 notches each time

Seated calves 60KG ss with bicep curls

I've had man flu the past few days so diet has been a little more comfortable (weight is up again to 88KG).

Heavy cutting to start next week (again) 

off raving tonight to roll back the years so don't expect any training this weekend


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> So I am lifting weights again.
> 
> Will start kicking ass next week and upping the weights
> 
> ...


Does that include loads of narcotics? What rave you going I ain't been for years now, miss the racing days


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Does that include loads of narcotics? What rave you going I ain't been for years now, miss the racing days


Well it's a club night in Elephant and castle.

There will be other 'supplements' involved. Let's just call them mood enhancing fat burners


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Well it's a club night in Elephant and castle.
> 
> There will be other 'supplements' involved. Let's just call them mood enhancing fat burners


Hahaha enhanced fat burners I like it. Have a good'n don't gt to messy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 166919
errrrrr


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 166970


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so diet was a disaster on the weekend, well actually it could have been worse. On the friday I went for a nice vietnamise which was pretty fresh.

It was the beer, wine and other sups that may not have helped. The next day I was on the sofa and had a diet consisting of wine, beer, pizza and bagels.

The plan was get back on the bus on sunday, but then out of the blue found out a friend had died of cancer. He was only 38. Shocking. So again had a few drinks. But my diet was pretty good all in all.

I'm going to try and turn it into a positive thing and make it into something constructive. He was very much for living life so I'm going to make sure i don't waste any opportunities for myself or my family. Every time i struggle on the treadmill or under the bar, i'm going to tell myself to man up and be grateful you have this chance to do it and while blood still pumps, don't give up.

So back to training.

Monday, gym was busy so did what I could.

*Chest flies*

did about 4 sets focus on MMC and exhausting the muscle slightly to hit it hard under the bar

*Decline Bench*

80kg x 10

100 KG x 2 x 8

110 x 8

110 x 6

100 x 8

*BB curl*

30 x 3 x 10

*Hammer curls*

16KG x 2 x F

then done a mixture of cardio. I have found a new enemy who hates my calves. I think we might get on. It's called a powermill. It's essentially walking the wrong way up an escalator










15 minutes felt like hell. I also did the same on the bike and 10 on the cross trainer


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Today*

I'm way of another injury, so went a little mild this morning

*Full cleans*

60 KG x 3 x 3

80KG x 2 x 3

*BB row*

80KG x 3 x 10

*SLDL*

80KG x 2 x 10

*Chins*

2 sets x F

Did another 20 mins of the power mill.

20 mins on the cross trainer

and a good stretch with rear delt/RC work on the cables.

3 days of var and can already feel a little from the cramps so may order in some extra taurine


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I predict in a few weeks you won't be doing 5 minutes on the power walker if that var is legit :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> I predict in a few weeks you won't be doing 5 minutes on the power walker if that var is legit :lol:


****, this isn't going to be easy is it. sure i was getting cramps typing earlier lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going 2 steps forward, 2 steps back at the moment.

Ended up having a big night on Tuesday as an impromptu wake. I had the worst hang over in living memory yesterday and not to sharp today. I did do an extra cardio session on Tuesday after work, but i think that contributed to my downfall more than my success.

no training yesterday, but i rode my bike to work today. Terrible traffic so it was slow. but it's about an hour in the saddle and i will keep the cals low today and play catch up.

I am thinking of getting some mt2 as well to get a little color in my cheeks before i go away in a months time, never used it before, but want to get it right as going from albino to Jamaican will be a little weird


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lol 0-Jamican in a week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ride home was pretty cruisy so treated myself to a nice filet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*WOW A WORK OUT*

a load of rear delt RC light stuff

Incline Bench

100KG x 3 x 5 (was a bit of a struggle, i didn't realise i had 25s on instead of 20s)

Wide grip chins

BW 3 x 8

Dips

BW + 24KG

15 reps

10

10

8

Side raise

10KG x 3 x F

Delt machine

3 x F

40 mins LISS

mobility work for hips

nothing like I set up to do, but the gym was packed with people doing upper body lol

was planing to do a progress photo today, but for some reason i looked awful and puffy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did 50km on the bike through beautiful country side. Saw deer and a massive hawk. Such a nice way to spend 1000 calories.

Now that a dropped the Winny I look less lean. The var should kick in soon a little more and balance that out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. More gym.

Face pulls

Low pulley roe 100kg x4 x 8

Pull ups. About 10-12 x6

Standing pull over ss with triceps push down

Skull crushers with slow negatives

Cable push downs

Now some cardio. Mowing the ****ing lawn


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow. More gym.
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> ...


I gotta do the gardening too lol. I quite lie it though compared to the other house chores


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Quick. Better fuel the mowing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AM training. first time squatting in 2 months so took it easy

Squat

140KG x 3 x 3

140KG x 1 x 5

the rest of of workout was mostly faffing about as it mental busy and didn't want to go too hard but exercises included

Calves (seated and leg press)

one leg machine curls

leg extentions

BB curls

EZ curls

mobility work


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> AM training. first time squatting in 2 months so took it easy
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Take it the back is better? I don't think I'm gonna bother trying to squat anymore, it fvcks mine everytime. Probably just bad technique but I'm not to fussed about them anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Take it the back is better? I don't think I'm gonna bother trying to squat anymore, it fvcks mine everytime. Probably just bad technique but I'm not to fussed about them anyway


I've decided to stop heavy deadlifting. i've nothing to prove and chasing numbers is futile unless you are looking to compete.

I kept the squats at 80% and am keeping them in there for functional purposes rather than muscular. I think i will give higher rep machine work a go on legs and cycling.

two hours in the saddle is not an easy quad work out!!!

Diet during work hours is going to be as few calories as possible from

whey

cottage cheese and snack a jacks

protein mouse

fish

lean meats

veg

if i'm taking clients out i will resort to steak and beg where possible.

i might look to do some double sessions and might commute on my bike to work. In those cases i will add in extra carbs around workouts.

Weekends will be pretty lose as i have weddings and family events non stop. a big on on saturday and a funeral on friday, so best get the deficit in early


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just had 2 snack a jack rice crackers with cottage cheese on top and 3 slices of ham.

feel very full................and unfulfilled. Although i've had worse meals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> just had 2 snack a jack rice crackers with cottage cheese on top and 3 slices of ham.
> 
> feel very full................and unfulfilled. Although i've had worse meals


Sounds like a kids pack lunch mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a kids pack lunch mate


lol, come to think about it. I was like a giant dairy lee lunchable.

ha ha ha get me on Dragons Den

Hench Kids Lunchables


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, come to think about it. I was like a giant dairy lee lunchable.
> 
> ha ha ha get me on Dragons Den
> 
> Hench Kids Lunchables


I did think that lol

Not sure on the name..... Try again and I maybe in!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Double session day. Over an hour mixed cardio. Split up in 3 20 Mon LISS sessionS divided by a mini cross fit style circuit. Not bad considering ive had less than 1k cals.

Dinner is earned


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cheeky little work out

Incline bench

80KG x 4 x 8

CGBP

80KG 4 x 8

pec dec

delt raises

10 KG x 5 x F


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Was going to try rugby training, started jogging had killer calve pumps and hobbled back lol

Time for a classic dinner

View attachment 167608


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Was going to try rugby training, started jogging had killer calve pumps and hobbled back lol
> 
> Time for a classic dinner
> 
> View attachment 167608


**** me you are going for it, There's only half a plate of food lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> **** me you are going for it, There's only half a plate of food lol.


Hey they are big plates


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cardio again this morning.

30 mins cross trainer

15 mins boxing

15 mins cross trainer

+ mobility work


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AGGGHHHHHH FREE PIZZAAAAAAAA

View attachment 167651


I managed to stop at a quarter and wash down with Whey

Will power success


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> AGGGHHHHHH FREE PIZZAAAAAAAA
> 
> View attachment 167651
> 
> ...


What the.....

Nail them all !!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What the.....
> 
> Nail them all !!


cutting is suffering.

Mind you, i am double sessioning today again. maybe another slice PWO later lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> cutting is suffering.
> 
> Mind you, i am double sessioning today again. maybe another slice PWO later lol


Sprinkle it with whey and you'll be fine mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got in a 2nd gym session

Chins

BW + 10kg x 5x 5

Cable pulley 100kg x4 x 8

45 cardio watching a documentary of fellow juicer Lance Armstrong and learning his dirty tricks.

PWO pizza slice. 2 packs of turkey bits and 3 slices of ham.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I CAN'T LOSE WEIGHT.

Not matter what I do the scales keep hovering around 88KG. this is in a calorie deficit and training 3 times ever 2 days at the moment.

The good news is that I'm recomping like hell. I must be close to 15% now and I was well over 20% when I started and I'm 2KG+ from when I started. So successful really. It's a shame this wedding wasn't until the week after, i really think I could hold out another week of super disciplined dieting.

Diet is around 1800-2200 cals 50% protein and the rest varying.

cycle atm the 350 test e and 350 Mast e and var at 50mg per day

will get some pics up soon.

Will start on the MT2 soon, but not sure how to set it up. I've only got one vial and the holiday is in 4 weeks. there seems no set formula, but I'll see what works.

Todays work out was good.

a mixture of LISS and some circuits.

overal 40=45 mins on the cross trainer and did this what was brutal fasted.

with a 40KG barbel

10 press ups on barbel.

10 knees to chest from press position

10 BOR

10 squat

5 strict BNP

10 good mornings

90 secs rest

did that 4 times.

also did some other odd and sods and mobility stuff.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OK treat time. Book in here for lunch with a client

Tramshed - Chicken or Steak Restaurant in Shoreditch

jealous? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I CAN'T LOSE WEIGHT.
> 
> Not matter what I do the scales keep hovering around 88KG. this is in a calorie deficit and training 3 times ever 2 days at the moment.
> 
> ...


Haha, mate Test and Mast was my favourite cycle last year. No weight loss but recomped really well on 3500-4000 cals a day lol

1mg ED for a week then 1mg EW. You will be black upon return mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 167754
not bad considering I was over 20% 6 weeks ago and have been lifting for less than 4 weeks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1 hour on the bike this morning then a funeral so beer and buffet for lunch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So a funeral on Friday, wedding on saturday and post wedding party/feast on sunday.

Considering my friends are alcoholics and my in-laws are italian. Plenty of food and drink were excessively consumed. so not sure how much damage i have done, but all my clothes feel tight today :lol:

was quite tired today so kept it simple

*Incline Bench*

100KG x 5 x 5

*hammer strength seated chest press*

140KG x 4 x 8-10

*chins*

BW x 5 x 10

*chest flies*

daren't weight myself.

will do a double session later with loads of cardio :no:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bugger, i will have to up the cardio again.

just went here :no: best burger ever

Bleecker St. Burger - Shoreditch - London | Urbanspoon


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

no cardio session last night as the missus wanted me hope to help clean up lol

I cycled in today, really early, the roads were so much clear and the drivers so much nicer so had a faster ride and I am in work so early lol.

I am really enjoying getting up early at the moment. I might start riding to the gym and getting it all done early lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, and i've decided to drop all orals for now. I think i'll save it until i am leaner and doing less cardio

btw i think my Winny is dbol anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Big of weird one. I didn't nothing as planned, but had a great work out regardless

10 min warm up

some power cleans

BB complex circuit with 15KG

10 press up

10 bunny hops

10 rows

5 OHP

10 squat

10GMs

did that 5 times with a 90 second rest. Brutal.

ended up doing a shoulders and arm session after. Shoulders were pretty worn from the circuit already

Calves on leg press

120 x 4 x F

Hammer shoulder press

60KG x 4 x 8

EZ curls

40 x 3 x 8

10KG lat raises ss/w with 10KG rear delt ss/w one legged calf raises

Tricep push downs

stack x 4 x F

stack - 2 x 3 x F

other fluff including facepulls and some more real delts.

weight wise I am up to 89KG FFS, but i only have myself to blame.

Still, i looked decent in the mirror after a beach exercise workout lol

will start on the MT2 tomorrow and get tanned for my next progress pic pumped :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Oh, and i've decided to drop all orals for now. I think i'll save it until i am leaner and doing less cardio
> 
> btw i think my Winny is dbol anyway


What lab?

Lol at the weight gain. All your own doing fatty


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Big of weird one. I didn't nothing as planned, but had a great work out regardless
> 
> 10 min warm up
> 
> ...


I ordered some last night too. Mrs wasn't to impressed lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What lab?
> 
> Lol at the weight gain. All your own doing fatty


i have beers booked in for 4 nights up to next sunday, this is excluding impulses, which i'm prone too. I will test if you you can out train a bad diet :no:

the winny is dhacks. i was caught it with dbol instead of tbol once before and got a replacement, i can't believe it's happened again

maybe it's just how i react to it, but i looked pretty big (in my terms) when i was trying to lean on it. No sore joints either.

either way since dropping the orals i feel a million times better in mood, maybe that will help me to stop turning to booze


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I ordered some last night too. Mrs wasn't to impressed lol


i didn't tell mine, if she asks i'm just going to say i got it with the other stuff and couldn't be bothered with lecture and if i stop early i can get ill :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> :wub: dropping by with some love bby x


cheers fella. i've been missing my macros this week. please don't hate me.

cake and alcohol is very low in protein :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i have beers booked in for 4 nights up to next sunday, this is excluding impulses, which i'm prone too. I will test if you you can out train a bad diet :no:
> 
> the winny is dhacks. i was caught it with dbol instead of tbol once before and got a replacement, i can't believe it's happened again
> 
> ...


Of course you can out train a bad diet.... Join the army lol

Mate I had that with dhacks. Haven't been back since!

Glad you feel better for dropping whatever it was


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a great second work out today. Speed and power.

Low reps. Not too heavy. Ramped sets. Will write up tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so yesterdays power session, there was a fair bit of volume in this. all the times i have listed a single set, there were normally 5+ ramped sets focusing on speed and control

High bar squat

top set 145KG x 3

dynamic chins 3 x 3

Base Jumper

70KG 3 x 8

Pull down (wide palms in)

110KG x 5

BW chins 2 x 5

CGBP

90KG x 3 x 8

very LISS for 10 mins

decline bench

120 x 2 x 5

incline bench

60KG x 3 x F

was loads of fun, didn't have any grinding reps, just focus on form, control and bar speed


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So i've started MT2 and i've also started hcg

i've been eating like a mad man today, just been hungry all day. made sure i got to the gym for a bro session.

Bis, tris, calves and abs

made a massive portion of chips and a steak, feel quite sick now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looked horrible and bloated today, not happy.

However i did a spin class today, which was brutally fun. I will try and do more in the future.

The instructor pushed as all really hard and the set up is brilliant, pretty much a mini night club. and screen with everyones RPM and power output in a scoreboard and leader board.

the fact the instructor was 90% bob from The biggest loser and 10% Bruno was even more entertaining


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> Looking good buddy!


Cheers pal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so i went to the new gymbox in stratford, ****ing epic. possible the best one yet

they have one area which has 2 rows of 4 power cages which are connected with all sorts of chin bars in between is an astroturfed area with a prowler. at the back of the room there is is full sized octagon and punch bags. All this is overlooking the Olympic stadium with floor to ceiling windows.

Oh and that's just one room

anyhoo, decided to get a quick power routine in

Squat

140KG x 3 x 3

Decline bench

120 x 3 x 5

90 x 3 x 12

Chins

3 x 5 however i was doing this with heavy duty chains round my neck, which feel ready awesome to do.

A really amusing thing happened, whilst i was doing chins, this girl with a fitness model physique trains on the bar next to me , she jumps up and hold onto the bar and does this running in slow motion thing. has the best legs i have ever seen. SHe then gets down and starts to stretch. she is wearing those flashing skin tight leggings that are gym fashion at the moment.

She then leans against the window plants one leg down and brings the other leg 180 degree behing so she is leaning over and the leg is pointing at the ceiling. i've never felt so distracated. she contiued to do a few other stretches like that. i'm sure in reality she was minding her own business, but in my testerone fueled mind she was definitely making subtle glances and trying to get a look out of me :lol:

i tried to act nonchalantly as possible, finished my workout. Had a shower and went to meet my wife by baby shopping ha ha, i'm sure that story was 50% different in my head, but I swear i underplayed it there. ha ha

saw an old school friends, ended up having thai and loads of beers and chocolate again. i have no abs now, i'm fat, i have will power :no:

oh well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> so i went to the new gymbox in stratford, ****ing epic. possible the best one yet
> 
> they have one area which has 2 rows of 4 power cages which are connected with all sorts of chin bars in between is an astroturfed area with a prowler. at the back of the room there is is full sized octagon and punch bags. All this is overlooking the Olympic stadium with floor to ceiling windows.
> 
> ...


It was all for you mate. I love them leggings


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 168337
breakfast


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well i appear to have leaned out again to pre-binge levels. I have also upped my ai and started on Hcg and MT2. So it's pretty impossible to point point anything. but at least i look better 

Did a nice vanity workout yesterday.

Rear delt/RC warm up

seated BNP

60KG x 4 x 8

DB press

24KG x 4 x 8-10

Bicep Curls

16KG DB x dunno

Skulls with what ever someone left on the EZ bar x 4 sets

Rope push downs dunno x dunno x F

side raise using the same advance formula as the push downs :lol:

Rode my bike to work and tried to sprint when i could, but roads are pretty dangerous so pretty moderate overal

which take a long way home and try and get 90 mins rolling time at least. It's up hill at the end so that will smash me!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Took a detor to take the long way home and it was ****ing rain as soon as I went off piste  oh well a good 25-30Km and plenty of calories burnt


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2 after 2 hours cardio yesterday i backed this up with a nice session this morning

warm up

4-5 rounds on the bags

30 mins liss 145BPM on the cross trainer

also did:

calves

BOR 90KG x 3 x 10

Chins 2 x f

for a little back work. Keeping volume low on the back

finished with some stretching etc


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

free pizza again today. i managed to stop at quarter of a goats cheese and rocket one.

#willpower.

bought some cottage cheese and rice cakes for any afternoon cravings.

Just realised it 3 weeks until i go away to Bahamas. Need to be disciplined.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You've been slacking this cut Mr Pieman, to much IIFYM dieting without the macro fitting :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> You've been slacking this cut Mr Pieman, to much IIFYM dieting without the macro fitting


I thought it stood for 'if it fits in your mouth'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saying that, i woke up today at bang on 88KG again. 4 pints, double whisky and coke and a meat platter including chicken, ribs, several types of chicken wings, halloumi, pulled pork and other stuff.

I mostly avoided the carbstuff which I thinked helped. I also sneaked off early and went for another gym session

squats

120KG x 5 x 8 with small rests

leg curls x 4 x f

leg extenstions x 4 x f

I'm starting to get more vascular too.

i'm running test at 250 and mast at 400 pw at the moment, no orals.

This morning I did some chest

cable flies 15KG each side x 5

dips + 22KG x 5 x F

30 mins liss

then some trx, oly rings and press up circuits.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, this Mt2 **** is amazing.

250mcg a day for a week. too yesterday off and did 600mcg this morning and even all the essex girls are complementing me on my tan :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

35 hilly km today on the bike. Thighs killing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, this Mt2 **** is amazing.
> 
> 250mcg a day for a week. too yesterday off and did 600mcg this morning and even all the essex girls are complementing me on my tan :lol:


I ain't started mine yet. Gonna wait a couple of weeks. How many sunbeds you had



simonthepieman said:


> 35 hilly km today on the bike. Thighs killing


That's a good ride mate. Doubt id manage it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I ain't started mine yet. Gonna wait a couple of weeks. How many sunbeds you had
> 
> That's a good ride mate. Doubt id manage it


Only had 3 I think and just 6 mins at a time. Trying to not go too quickky


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Only had 3 I think and just 6 mins at a time. Trying to not go too quickky


Off topic but how much do you pay for gymbox??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Off topic but how much do you pay for gymbox??


77 for use of all gyms and towel service.

Unlimited classes are included too

I got that discounted too. Not sure of rate card price but its less than a ton


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 77 for use of all gyms and towel service.
> 
> Unlimited classes are included too
> 
> I got that discounted too. Not sure of rate card price but its less than a ton


Looks like a pukka gym but that's a lot a month. What sort of classes are they. I see they do mma/thia boxing etc. are they proper classes at no extra cost?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looks like a pukka gym but that's a lot a month. What sort of classes are they. I see they do mma/thia boxing etc. are they proper classes at no extra cost?


Yeah. All really good and high standard. I keep meaning to more but I forget to book.

The MMA guy competes at a high level. The BJJ is a Gracie acafany black belt. One of the boxing coaches was European champ. Is not just branding

Spin is good and the cross fit one is ace.

I'd like to do yoga, but it over subscribes in seconds and I am limited for gym time

I think it's good value for you get. Some people spend so much cash on useless sups or stuff that make a little difference.

The gym is where it happens and considering the amount of thinking, chatting and dedication we do it. Might as well treat ourselves.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Yeah. All really good and high standard. I keep meaning to more but I forget to book.
> 
> The MMA guy competes at a high level. The BJJ is a Gracie acafany black belt. One of the boxing coaches was European champ. Is not just branding
> 
> ...


When you put it like that I suppose it ain't that bad, especially with all them classes.

Money's gonna be a bit tighter this year though. The mrs is having 10months off and only gets paid 4 and our bills are pretty high.

Thing is I train at home ATM in the evenings but wanna free them up when the baby comes. Joining a gym up town will give me time to wake up properly on the train and go before work. It makes sense really but I don't know.

If I do decide to join one I think it'll be gymbox


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When you put it like that I suppose it ain't that bad, especially with all them classes.
> 
> Money's gonna be a bit tighter this year though. The mrs is having 10months off and only gets paid 4 and our bills are pretty high.
> 
> ...


Well if you need a training buddy. Let me know.

Like I said. Whilst it isn't cheap. It not bad value for that quality IMO

as a dad to be. We are now 2nd fiddle. We need to treat ourselves


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Went to wife's gym. Had an ok work out. Was feeling really strong, but some dude wanted to chat not atop after we shares the bench. Whilst I'm nothing special here, my strength blew his mind 

Low expectations at posh virgin active in essex.

Bench 100kg x 6 x 10

Chins x lots

Db ohp 28 x 4 x 10

Machine tricep pushdown/curl/upright row super/drop set


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

an hours worth of cardio today.

exciting stuff


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2nd gym session

Incline

100 x 2 x 5

90 x 8

80 x 10

Chins

12

10

10

10

A load of delt raises

Curl

Grovels

Chest flies



Also has some Easter egg and some whey


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

did a double session of boxing then spin then ate a mountain of food. i'm still completely full now.

might go to the gym again because i'm tough like that.

#triplesessiontuesday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> did a double session of boxing then spin then ate a mountain of food. i'm still completely full now.
> 
> might go to the gym again because i'm tough like that.
> 
> #triplesessiontuesday


How long are the boxing and spin classes?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The spin are 45. Almost all lunchtime and morning classes are 45 mins. The evening ones are a little longer.

Well some are

My post workout meal


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> The spin are 45. Almost all lunchtime and morning classes are 45 mins. The evening ones are a little longer.
> 
> Well some are
> 
> ...


That looks very nice.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm so full. The staff laugh ed when I ordered 2 mains for myself


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm so full. The staff laugh ed when I ordered 2 mains for myself


I wouldn't laugh. I would shake your hand


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't laugh. I would shake your hand


Steak for dinner too 

Did a leg session.

Extensions

Curls

Leg press 340kg (4x8, 1x15)

Goodmornings

Was still a little worn out from earlier. But I feel I've justified the pigginess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Steak for dinner too
> 
> Did a leg session.
> 
> ...


I lose count on how many sessions you do in 24hr period lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I lose count on how many sessions you do in 24hr period lol


I think it destroyed my immune system. I have a cold now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I think it destroyed my immune system. I have a cold now


What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What are you trying to achieve?


Too much at the moment. Lol

The original plan was a recomp

I'm going on holiday in 2 weeks and try to lose fat.

But I've got the strength and training bug too. Ive got very good recovery with weights and I think I'm over reaching at the moment. Especially with big cardio sessions


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> What are you trying to achieve?


Was thinking that myself!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Too much at the moment. Lol
> 
> The original plan was a recomp
> 
> ...


Doing too much which is detrimental. Sort the plan and stick to it. Diet and cardio before hols, smash the weights, food and gear when back. Deal?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Was thinking that myself!





Huntingground said:


> Doing too much which is detrimental. Sort the plan and stick to it. Diet and cardio before hols, smash the weights, food and gear when back. Deal?


Cheers chap.

Sometimes you need a sanity slap.

I'm actually as big as I want to be, so will drop the weights and get on the cardio train.

Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm actually as big as I want to be.


Said no man..... EVER


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Said no man..... EVER


ha ha it's true

ish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> ha ha it's true
> 
> ish


Tren is getting to your head mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Tren is getting to your head mate


i'm not on it

yet

i'm working from home today and it's upstairs in the yellow goey magicness llol. no point if i'm going away in 2 weeks right?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i'm not on it
> 
> yet
> 
> i'm working from home today and it's upstairs in the yellow goey magicness llol. no point if i'm going away in 2 weeks right?


You know the drill.....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You know the drill.....


sigh

brb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> sigh
> 
> brb


3cc in both pecs, all heads of tri's and all heads of delts.

GO!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't jab i'm sure you'll be disappointed to know.

however i can advise against clen before eating seafood linguine in a restaurant :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I didn't jab i'm sure you'll be disappointed to know.
> 
> however i can advise against clen before eating seafood linguine in a restaurant :cursing:


Thrown it all over your face with the shakes??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Thrown it all over your face with the shakes??


the table, my jeans. ****ing lush though.

The worst bit was peeling the prawns. I looked afraid rather than hungry :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I didn't jab i'm sure you'll be disappointed to know.
> 
> however i can advise against clen before eating seafood linguine in a restaurant :cursing:


Stay away from clenbuterol Simon. The stuff is very dangerous, just bad news.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Stay away from clenbuterol Simon. The stuff is very dangerous, just bad news.


I'm low dosing. It should be ok


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm low dosing. It should be ok


I strongly advise staying well away from it. Please read carefully:

http://jap.physiology.org/content/93/5/1824


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I strongly advise staying well away from it. Please read carefully:
> 
> Myotoxic effects of clenbuterol in the rat heart and soleus muscle | Journal of Applied Physiology


Lol that's a study using a dose of 5MG!! That's a fcuk load of clen mate so completely irrelevant, the average bodybuilder will use 80-160MCG lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I strongly advise staying well away from it. Please read carefully:
> 
> Myotoxic effects of clenbuterol in the rat heart and soleus muscle | Journal of Applied Physiology


To be fair thats giving a tiny rat 12.5 times a 88kg human ie me, takes


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Read the discussion more carefully:

"The present investigation has provided important information on the effects of acutely administered clenbuterol in the rat. In humans, a single dose of clenbuterol is generally self-administered as a 20-?g tablet. This is equivalent to 0.3 ?g/kg body wt in a 70-kg male and is comparable to the dose administered in the only clenbuterol investigation using human subjects (23). To compare this with our 300-g rats, the dose needs to be scaled for differences in body weight and metabolic rate between the two species (Kleiber's Law, 0.75 exponent). The relative dose per kilogram in the rat is 60 times that of the human dose, i.e., 17.9 ?g clenbuterol/kg body wt. As demonstrated in Fig. 2, this dose is sufficient to induce 3.8 ± 0.49% necrosis in the fibers of the soleus. Such a level of necrosis may appear small, but this is in response to a single administration, and this level of necrosis may underestimate the level induced by enteral administration (Fig. 5 B) . Individuals abusing clenbuterol often take several tablets and use the side effects of muscle tremors and tachycardia to judge their maximum dose. *By using the above calculations, a daily dose of five to six tablets would be sufficient to reach the threshold (100 ?g/kg body wt) for inducing damage in the heart and to induce 6.8 ± 1.9% necrosis in the soleus.* An important additional factor to be considered is clenbuterol's long half-life within the body (38). Abusers of this substance often administer it by using an "on-off" cycle over several days. An accumulation of nonmetabolized clenbuterol during the on stage of the cycle may lead to chronically elevated plasma levels, which would further impact myocyte loss in both striated muscles. Although the present investigation has not investigated the compound effects of chronic clenbuterol administration, it does demonstrate that, at the very least, damage will be induced at the onset of each cycle of administration."


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Don't forget also that the clenbuterol was administered in a wide range of doses, with 5mg/kg being the maximum.

Read this excerpt also:

" Necrosis in the left ventricular subendocardium seemed positively correlated to the dose administered, whereas the degree of necrosis in the soleus appeared maximal and was maintained throughout the dose range of 0.01 to 5.0 mg clenbuterol/kg body wt"


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Read the discussion more carefully:
> 
> "The present investigation has provided important information on the effects of acutely administered clenbuterol in the rat. In humans, a single dose of clenbuterol is generally self-administered as a 20-?g tablet. This is equivalent to 0.3 ?g/kg body wt in a 70-kg male and is comparable to the dose administered in the only clenbuterol investigation using human subjects (23). To compare this with our 300-g rats, the dose needs to be scaled for differences in body weight and metabolic rate between the two species (Kleiber's Law, 0.75 exponent). The relative dose per kilogram in the rat is 60 times that of the human dose, i.e., 17.9 ?g clenbuterol/kg body wt. As demonstrated in Fig. 2, this dose is sufficient to induce 3.8 ± 0.49% necrosis in the fibers of the soleus. Such a level of necrosis may appear small, but this is in response to a single administration, and this level of necrosis may underestimate the level induced by enteral administration (Fig. 5 B) . Individuals abusing clenbuterol often take several tablets and use the side effects of muscle tremors and tachycardia to judge their maximum dose. *By using the above calculations, a daily dose of five to six tablets would be sufficient to reach the threshold (100 ?g/kg body wt) for inducing damage in the heart and to induce 6.8 ± 1.9% necrosis in the soleus.* An important additional factor to be considered is clenbuterol's long half-life within the body (38). Abusers of this substance often administer it by using an "on-off" cycle over several days. An accumulation of nonmetabolized clenbuterol during the on stage of the cycle may lead to chronically elevated plasma levels, which would further impact myocyte loss in both striated muscles. Although the present investigation has not investigated the compound effects of chronic clenbuterol administration, it does demonstrate that, at the very least, damage will be induced at the onset of each cycle of administration."


Still taking about big dosages?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Read the discussion more carefully:
> 
> "The present investigation has provided important information on the effects of acutely administered clenbuterol in the rat. In humans, a single dose of clenbuterol is generally self-administered as a 20-?g tablet. This is equivalent to 0.3 ?g/kg body wt in a 70-kg male and is comparable to the dose administered in the only clenbuterol investigation using human subjects (23). To compare this with our 300-g rats, the dose needs to be scaled for differences in body weight and metabolic rate between the two species (Kleiber's Law, 0.75 exponent). The relative dose per kilogram in the rat is 60 times that of the human dose, i.e., 17.9 ?g clenbuterol/kg body wt. As demonstrated in Fig. 2, this dose is sufficient to induce 3.8 ± 0.49% necrosis in the fibers of the soleus. Such a level of necrosis may appear small, but this is in response to a single administration, and this level of necrosis may underestimate the level induced by enteral administration (Fig. 5 B) . Individuals abusing clenbuterol often take several tablets and use the side effects of muscle tremors and tachycardia to judge their maximum dose. *By using the above calculations, a daily dose of five to six tablets would be sufficient to reach the threshold (100 ?g/kg body wt) for inducing damage in the heart and to induce 6.8 ± 1.9% necrosis in the soleus.* An important additional factor to be considered is clenbuterol's long half-life within the body (38). Abusers of this substance often administer it by using an "on-off" cycle over several days. An accumulation of nonmetabolized clenbuterol during the on stage of the cycle may lead to chronically elevated plasma levels, which would further impact myocyte loss in both striated muscles. Although the present investigation has not investigated the compound effects of chronic clenbuterol administration, it does demonstrate that, at the very least, damage will be induced at the onset of each cycle of administration."


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Still taking about big dosages?


5-6 tabs isn't an infrequent dosage in many bodybuilder's schedules. I've used these dosages many times, also for extended periods.

To be honest I'm a bit worried that I've possibly done damage. I had an examination for work by cardio - he did a whole series of tests and said that my heart is perfect. I really do hope so.

The study shows quite clearly that clenbuterol causes heart damage to rats. Doses can be transposed to humans as they have done.

I really don't want to be scaremongering on this forum. My post was just a to draw awareness, nothing more. Of course we're all adults here and can do as we please.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> 5-6 tabs isn't an infrequent dosage in many bodybuilder's schedules. I've used these dosages many times, also for extended periods.
> 
> To be honest I'm a bit worried that I've possibly done damage. I had an examination for work by cardio - he did a whole series of tests and said that my heart is perfect. I really do hope so.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, concern and research are high apprecaited. no one is going to shoot you down on this log. We aren'r Tommy and Delhi.

I've very prodent with AAS and have no intent on pushing boundaries with anything.

thanks for your input


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> 5-6 tabs isn't an infrequent dosage in many bodybuilder's schedules. I've used these dosages many times, also for extended periods.
> 
> To be honest I'm a bit worried that I've possibly done damage. I had an examination for work by cardio - he did a whole series of tests and said that my heart is perfect. I really do hope so.
> 
> ...


I don't see this as scaremongering at all  the opposite if anything! It's good to make people research things! But this study doesn't have much relevance to us as far as I can see regarding the big doses they're talking about.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What clen you running mate and what dose??

I'm up to 160mcg today and no sides at all. Think I'm gonna swap to t3s tomorrow. I wake up most nights for a pvss so might have 25mcg in the middle of the night so it's in an empty stomach. I'm to hungry in the morning to wait 30-60 mins for something to eat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What clen you running mate and what dose??
> 
> I'm up to 160mcg today and no sides at all. Think I'm gonna swap to t3s tomorrow. I wake up most nights for a pvss so might have 25mcg in the middle of the night so it's in an empty stomach. I'm to hungry in the morning to wait 30-60 mins for something to eat


Chinese at 40. I have an interview and presentation tomorrow and I'm painting this weekend so I am going to drop it.

I am going to use up the rest of my t3, about 10s worth.

I might try the var again, but taking before bed and see if its better on my headaches.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What clen you running mate and what dose??
> 
> I'm up to 160mcg today and no sides at all. Think I'm gonna swap to t3s tomorrow. I wake up most nights for a pvss so might have 25mcg in the middle of the night so it's in an empty stomach. I'm to hungry in the morning to wait 30-60 mins for something to eat


How long have you been on it for? I started clen last week and get the shakes on 20mcg of dhacks lol



simonthepieman said:


> Chinese at 40. I have an interview and presentation tomorrow and I'm painting this weekend so I am going to drop it.
> 
> I am going to use up the rest of my t3, about 10s worth.
> 
> I might try the var again, but taking before bed and see if its better on my headaches.


How have you found the T3 for fat burning? Feeling any hungrier on it?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> How long have you been on it for? I started clen last week and get the shakes on 20mcg of dhacks lol
> 
> How have you found the T3 for fat burning? Feeling any hungrier on it?


Since last Sunday, not the one just gone the one before. I run d hacks @160mcg also. Don't think I get sides from clen or i don't respond to it that well. I've taken ketotifen the last 5 nights as well

Should've measured resting heart rate befor I started but forgot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> How long have you been on it for? I started clen last week and get the shakes on 20mcg of dhacks lol
> 
> How have you found the T3 for fat burning? Feeling any hungrier on it?


well, i've got a cold and been at home so i've certainly eaten more than i've burned off, lets put it that way :lol:

how much protein is in easter egg and wine btw


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> well, i've got a cold and been at home so i've certainly eaten more than i've burned off, lets put it that way :lol:
> 
> how much protein is in easter egg and wine btw


bout tree fiddy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got to love an empty gym


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yesterday I had a mini upper work out as I was in a rush. Can't remember all as I was rushing between sets. But declined 120 kg x 3 x8


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Got to love an empty gym
> View attachment 169197
> View attachment 169198
> View attachment 169199


That does look like a bad ass gym!

What are those in front of the octagon?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That does look like a bad ass gym!
> 
> What are those in front of the octagon?


Kind like skiing movement cardio machine. Alternative to rowing I guess

Just for the record. That isn't technically the free weights either. Just the squat and functional area


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did legs today. Squatting with chains for the first time. 4x 8 with 100kg and 40-45kg of chain weight at lock out


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My gym looks like absolute crap compared to that, i pay £40 a month for old equipment in a tiny building with a wonky floor.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so not much training this weekend, boozing every day and i wake up leaners and bigger than ever before.

ha ha, probably dehydration, but i'll take it if only for a morning. I did a 50KM bike ride yesterday, but it was mega slow and stopped for cake, beers and a burger at various stops. Maybe i was over training. who knows. either way i'll take it.

Come to think of it i was decorating all weekend, that's cardio isn't it?

This morning.

some chest flies.

dips BW + 32KG x 3 x 12

Chins

press ups and 45 mins on the cross trainers watching a Conor McGregor documentary which made it fly by.

89KG with some ab seperation today. i would have take a progress pic, but my phones dead.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

had a ****ty work out yesterday. some arms and cardio, but better than nothing.

Today i rode my bike into work and took a slight detour to make it longer and harder and ended up with a really run ride.

1 hour and 500 cals later. Same on the way home, but the weather should be nicer.

Good think about working in the city you are always given free promos. So breakfast was a dolmio chilli con carne pot.

333 cals and £0.00 cost. it will do.

I'm also on 75mg var and using the rest of my T3 this week as a desperate last minute attempt to shift a few bits of fat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

45 min ride home. Quicker than public transport. I thought I went slow, but strava said it was one of my quickest overall.

Slow and steady wins the race eh


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Pick after waking today


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Pick after waking today
> View attachment 169610


looking fab love the determined hand clench.. defo a man on a mission today lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> looking fab love the determined hand clench.. defo a man on a mission today lol


Thank you. I am now Motivation +1

Off to the gym for an upper body session


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Pick after waking today
> View attachment 169610


Looking good mate, abs almost there.

How long til you go???


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate, abs almost there.
> 
> How long til you go???


monday, i tried taking some post gym photo's but it was really busy and didn't want to be the knob taking photos in a busy changing room.

I did take one in the changing room in office, but the lights are like a medical studio and make me look pale and ****, things I like to think i am not atm the moment lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> monday, i tried taking some post gym photo's but it was really busy and didn't want to be the knob taking photos in a busy changing room.
> 
> I did take one in the changing room in office, but the lights are like a medical studio and make me look pale and ****, things I like to think i am not atm the moment lol


Question is are you gonna look better than your wolly mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Question is are you gonna look better than your wolly mate?


i think so. whilst i'm not body building lean, i'm the lean that most of general population considers fit and trim.

i plan to swim in the morning and that tends to get give me a really good pump. the dehydraion from booze will make me leaners in the morning and when the bloat kicks in it's T-Shirt time. which reminds me. more vitamin C!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> i think so. whilst i'm not body building lean, i'm the lean that most of general population considers fit and trim.
> 
> i plan to swim in the morning and that tends to get give me a really good pump. the dehydraion from booze will make me leaners in the morning and when the bloat kicks in it's T-Shirt time. which reminds me. more vitamin C!


Yeah defo lean to a normal person, it's only on here people make you feel fatter lol

And as you said boozing will make you nice and lean anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah defo lean to a normal person, it's only on here people make you feel fatter lol
> 
> And as you said boozing will make you nice and lean anyway


I'm also on t3 too so probably a little flat too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I looked better under good light, but not to shabby.

Especially my diet is no ****s given at the moment


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Forgot to add. Loads of volume today upper body work out.

Highlights

Bench 130 x 3

120 x 2 x 3

Did 20 wide grip pull ups in row. Full ROM.

Did 50 reps in 4 sets in total on pull ups too


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Now you're a pieman  and this should be your new avi!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 169624
> I think I looked better under good light, but not to shabby.
> 
> Especially my diet is no ****s given at the moment


Look much better than the other photo, can clearly see abs, they're a bit fuzzy but visible ;-)

Still got 3 days as well ain't ya so some hardcore cardio iver the weekend?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Steak,chips and 4 beers later (and better lighting)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So highlights from today.

Squat 120kg + 40-45kg of chains

Leg press 5 sets. Not sure how much weight. Just over 300 I think

Calves, curls abs superset.

Went shopping after bough some new clobber and left I bag with a new vest in it in the car park

What a wally


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> So highlights from today.
> 
> Squat 120kg + 40-45kg of chains
> 
> ...


You've started squatting again?? Don't think I ever will lol

And what was the best for gym/pool on hols or to wear out and about?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You've started squatting again?? Don't think I ever will lol
> 
> And what was the best for gym/pool on hols or to wear out and about?


Yeah. Nothing full on. Just a bit of power work. No crazy volume. The chains make for less flute and lower back stress. Whilst looking cool at the the same time


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You've started squatting again?? Don't think I ever will lol
> 
> And what was the best for gym/pool on hols or to wear out and about?


Do you mean shorts on the last bit?

I've got swimmers for the day. Chino/smart shorts for the evening.

I'm not into prints too much. Nice cut/nice fabric with a nice color is more my style.

Same with work clothes. Mixing textures and colours is what looks sharp IMO


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Do you mean shorts on the last bit?
> 
> I've got swimmers for the day. Chino/smart shorts for the evening.
> 
> ...


No the vest. You said you left a vest in the car park. Just wondering what it was for lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No the vest. You said you left a vest in the car park. Just wondering what it was for lol


Holiday and lounging really. Not into vests in the streets. Bit chavvy IMO.

It was nicish. From river island only 12 quid. Probably buy it again tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Holiday and lounging really. Not into vests in the streets. Bit chavvy IMO.
> 
> It was nicish. From river island only 12 quid. Probably buy it again tomorrow


Lol I'm the same, I know a lot on here will disagree and will probably bite at what's being said but I wouldn't don a vest in the street no matter how good I looked

Gym, home, pool and beach

Then again i wear skinny jeans which i know will offend pretty much the whole of ukm lol. Each to there own and all that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol I'm the same, I know a lot on here will disagree and will probably bite at what's being said but I wouldn't don a vest in the street no matter how good I looked
> 
> Gym, home, pool and beach
> 
> Then again i wear skinny jeans which i know will offend pretty much the whole of ukm lol. Each to there own and all that


I live on shoreditch most of my adult life. Let's just say that 

Unless you are mega lean and not ugly. Vests look chavvy.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I live on shoreditch most of my adult life. Let's just say that
> 
> Unless you are mega lean and not ugly. Vests look chavvy.


Great place, wicked in the summer when it's nice and hot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Great place, wicked in the summer when it's nice and hot


Any way. Slim fit jeans look like skinny ones on me now.

Anyhoo. Wife has gone for a lay down. I've made some weird concoction of Indian/Jamaican chicken.

I'm having a small glass of red wine then might go for a bike ride. Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Any way. Slim fit jeans look like skinny ones on me now.
> 
> Anyhoo. Wife has gone for a lay down. I've made some weird concoction of Indian/Jamaican chicken.
> 
> I'm having a small glass of red wine then might go for a bike ride. Lol


Haha my are growing too, good job I wear the stretch ones. Shouldn't resalyy admit that on here though

Why don't you go for a bike ride then have a bottle ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha my are growing too, good job I wear the stretch ones. Shouldn't resalyy admit that on here though
> 
> Why don't you go for a bike ride then have a bottle ;-)


That's why I exercise pal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha my are growing too, good job I wear the stretch ones. Shouldn't resalyy admit that on here though
> 
> Why don't you go for a bike ride then have a bottle ;-)


My app tells me I burnt nearly 700 cals.

I resisted splashing out of a châteaux neuf de pape, but got a nice rioja instead.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> My app tells me I burnt nearly 700 cals.
> 
> I resisted splashing out of a châteaux neuf de pape, but got a nice rioja instead.


Well that's a well deserved drink In my eyes. Should've gone for the de pape ;-)

Love a glass of red and a cheese board. Man I'm getting old haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well that's a well deserved drink In my eyes. Should've gone for the de pape ;-)
> 
> Love a glass of red and a cheese board. Man I'm getting old haha


Good men are like a good wine.

We get drunk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

crumpets are in the toaster


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Another 700 cals burned.

Cheese on toast is not great PRE ride eating.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PRE holiday jabs done. HCG, mt2, test and mast. Will probably do 200mg of var before I leave too lol.

1st jab of shacks var so hopefully it will be just as good or better than WC.

would there be any benefit to extra mast for 1 week of holiday or would a random peak be silly?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've not had a sunbed in 2 weeks now, this MT2 shiz is great. well brown at the moment, a bit scared on how dark i will go i nthe Bahama's


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> PRE holiday jabs done. HCG, mt2, test and mast. Will probably do 200mg of var before I leave too lol. 1st jab of shacks var so hopefully it will be just as good or better than WC. would there be any benefit to extra mast for 1 week of holiday or would a random peak be silly?


What var you running mate? Thought you was using oral var

Will you be training whilst away?



simonthepieman said:


> i've not had a sunbed in 2 weeks now, this MT2 shiz is great. well brown at the moment, a bit scared on how dark i will go i nthe Bahama's


I've got tan marks on my arms from a couple of hours in the pub garden today. Think I'm gonna have a sunbed Tuesday


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What var you running mate? Thought you was using oral var
> 
> Will you be training whilst away? I've got tan marks on my arms from a couple of hours in the pub garden today. Think I'm gonna have a sunbed Tuesday


dhacks. been on it for about 10 days, when spliting the doe to 25 in the morning and 50 before bed it was more managable. wish i started earlier. doesn't affect my cycling at all it seems.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> dhacks. been on it for about 10 days, when spliting the doe to 25 in the morning and 50 before bed it was more managable. wish i started earlier. doesn't affect my cycling at all it seems.


What injectable??? Sorry if I'm being thick, didn't know hacks did injectable var?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What injectable??? Sorry if I'm being thick, didn't know hacks did injectable var?


They aren't. Regular tabs mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> They aren't. Regular tabs mate


Lol sorry mate. If you read your post you put "1st jab of shacks var", obviously should've been tab lol. Got me interested though

How long you away for?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol sorry mate. If you read your post you put "1st jab of shacks var", obviously should've been tab lol. Got me interested though
> 
> How long you away for?


Oh. Whoops. I meant 'mast e'

Blond moment


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

oh dear, pumps whilst typing. lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fry up at airport, 1 pint down.

I chucked in 300mg extra mast and 75mg var this morning and feel solid.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Fry up at airport, 1 pint down.
> 
> I chucked in 300mg extra mast and 75mg var this morning and feel solid.


Lol. Have a good one mate ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

not where I wanted to be. But should get the American MILFs drooling


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

is it bad i've been to the gym 2 days in a row here.

Quite funny as it's mostly middle aged americans and family I got a few looks when i was squatting 150KG for reps. not impressive for many, but got a few people watching ha ha.

it just means i can eat more food.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> is it bad i've been to the gym 2 days in a row here.
> 
> Quite funny as it's mostly middle aged americans and family I got a few looks when i was squatting 150KG for reps. not impressive for many, but got a few people watching ha ha.
> 
> it just means i can eat more food.


Your lucky they've got enough plates for 150kg. Normally on holiday they're kids weights lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your lucky they've got enough plates for 150kg. Normally on holiday they're kids weights lol


The gym is pretty well equipped. Better than most fitness firsts to be fair


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

150kg for reps, is that 15+ ? Lol

Pull a cougar please, with pics


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 150kg for reps, is that 15+ ? Lol
> 
> Pull a cougar please, with pics


i don't think my wife will life that.

i'm on a work jolly, so it's not the place i would pay 1) because it's a little too glitzy and 2) i could never afford it. It's a very interesting clientele on our section of the island. It's kinda an American Marbella. People with too money and not much style and class, a few guys with some bonafide 10s who wouldn't without a lot of cash


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 150kg for reps, is that 15+ ? Lol
> 
> Pull a cougar please, with pics


150 x 5

I did bench today and got to 130KG, felt like a boss. I need to train with more middle aged fatties instead of being average.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 150 x 5
> 
> I did bench today and got to 130KG, felt like a boss. I need to train with more middle aged fatties instead of being average.


Thought you said for reps lol

That's a great bench mate


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Your lucky they've got enough plates for 150kg. Normally on holiday they're kids weights lol


Its annoying that. Had the same experience last week. Booked a hotel specifically as it had a decent looking gym. Dumbells maxed 15kg

No bench and even the lat pull only went to 50kg.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Thought you said for reps lol
> 
> That's a great bench mate


**** you and thanks.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone help with breakfast macros


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Missed a lot of this just having a butchers now. Laughing at "getting the milfs drooling" haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol.

Been enjoying my gym sessions.

Today 145kg squats x5

Bench 125 x3 x5

100 x 3 x8

Loads of chins and other stuff

Went to unload the bench and some teenage American kid goes 'sir, if you are finished, I'll take care of it'

So polite. Why don't strangers in England call me sir?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol.
> 
> Been enjoying my gym sessions.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, unloading the bench for you is big enough as it is, nevermind the Sir thing. Bring him home


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Hahaha, unloading the bench for you is big enough as it is, nevermind the Sir thing. Bring him home


He was pretty strong. He'd embarrass my lifts in a few years


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Milf watch


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Milf watch
> View attachment 170148


Is that horse **** on the beach?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes said:


> Is that horse **** on the beach?


Ha ha I had to get up off my sun bed to investigate. Its like moss. It must be a type of seaweed


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been comfortably averaging over 5k calories a day on food and booze and keep getting bigger and leaner lol

Awesome pants I know

And some nicer definition in the shoulder


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Strong bulge.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes said:


> Strong bulge.


don't act like you're not impressed


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> don't act like you're not impressed


lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

thinking of shutting down this log now and doing a new one for a mini-cut?

of should i just keep this one going until i finish this cycle complete and then doing a boring one for when i cruise/more than likely come off?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> thinking of shutting down this log now and doing a new one for a mini-cut?
> 
> of should i just keep this one going until i finish this cycle complete and then doing a boring one for when i cruise/more than likely come off?


Keep it in here.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

still lean on 5k cals a day! remind me again what AAS you are running?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> still lean on 5k cals a day! remind me again what AAS you are running?


250 test

300 mast


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> thinking of shutting down this log now and doing a new one for a mini-cut?
> 
> of should i just keep this one going until i finish this cycle complete and then doing a boring one for when i cruise/more than likely come off?


Just keep this one going mate.

Holiday over?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just keep this one going mate.
> 
> Holiday over?


Sweet. Holiday was over yesterday and feels like a lifetime ago after a hectic day of work.

My tan has gotten darker over the past few days. My upper body is boderline golden. if it was for the holiday bingging and my inability to grow decent facial hair i might have made the cast for the next 300 film :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ddddn said:


> What distance do you place hands for a cgbp?


index fingers where the knurling starts. about waist width.

once of the biggest mistakes is to do it too narrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tan gainzzzz


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Sweet. Holiday was over yesterday and feels like a lifetime ago after a hectic day of work.
> 
> My tan has gotten darker over the past few days. My upper body is boderline golden. if it was for the holiday bingging and my inability to grow decent facial hair i might have made the cast for the next 300 film :lol:





simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 170386
> tan gainzzzz


Looking good mate. You play the guitar or is it just for show?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. You play the guitar or is it just for show?


Mostly for show. I played a little as a teen so can do the basics still. I bought it recently before the baby shells all my money


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Mostly for show. I played a little as a teen so can do the basics still. I bought it recently before the baby shells all my money


I wish I had learnt when younger. My mrs bought me one a couple of years ago for Christmas with a load of books. It's still sitting in its box lol. Night get round to having a go one day


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I wish I had learnt when younger. My mrs bought me one a couple of years ago for Christmas with a load of books. It's still sitting in its box lol. Night get round to having a go one day


If only I had YouTube when I was younger. I did a few lessons when I had insomnia and it makes learning so much easier.

I'm struggling to fins time for preferred hobbies without extra ones, but I though it would look good wall mounted anyway


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> If only I had YouTube when I was younger. I did a few lessons when I had insomnia and it makes learning so much easier.
> 
> I'm struggling to fins time for preferred hobbies without extra ones, but I though it would look good wall mounted anyway


That's just it it's having the time to do it. Gym is 'my time' just wish I'd of had lessons when I was younger


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's just it it's having the time to do it. Gym is 'my time' just wish I'd of had lessons when I was younger


i'm also trying to learn Italian at the moment, which isn't that easy when you can only do it sporadically


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

no training this week and my diet has mostly been wine, cheese on toast, packet sandwiches, wife's cooking, wine and chocolate buttons.

Macros, what macros?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 170446
> no training this week and my diet has mostly been wine, cheese on toast, packet sandwiches, wife's cooking, wine and chocolate buttons.
> 
> Macros, what macros?


Dat high androgen receptor delt gainz


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Dat high androgen receptor delt gainz


and traps, shugs? not even once


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Loads of cycling this weekend. The bicycle type.

Did an hour yesterday at a nice pace then a fast (for me) 46k.

I'm also going for an early morning ride tomorrow with my old pals. I can't believe I had more gym time on holiday.

Also mowed the lawns to at least 1k calories today alone.

Its funny, the more I seem to do 'wrong' the better I seem to look


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Loads of cycling this weekend. The bicycle type.
> 
> Did an hour yesterday at a nice pace then a fast (for me) 46k.
> 
> ...


You gonna run tren on this cut mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You gonna run tren on this cut mate?


I'm going to save it I think. Things are going so well I'm not going to rock the boat. The hacks mast seems pretty good. I've got 3 weeks rill next holiday so doubt that's enough time to make it worthwhile


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm going to save it I think. Things are going so well I'm not going to rock the boat. The hacks mast seems pretty good. I've got 3 weeks rill next holiday so doubt that's enough time to make it worthwhile


Yeah good choice

So what's the plan, Come off after holiday?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That's what I told the missus.

But I'd like to cruise. Well just maintain on a low dose. I'm hoping I can wrangle it so I can stay on until the baby turns up at the end of summer 

I'm happy with my size, so if I lean out and look a little smaller in clothes I'm hoping she forgets or let's me stretch it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> That's what I told the missus.
> 
> But I'd like to cruise. Well just maintain on a low dose. I'm hoping I can wrangle it so I can stay on until the baby turns up at the end of summer
> 
> I'm happy with my size, so if I lean out and look a little smaller in clothes I'm hoping she forgets or let's me stretch it


I'm still undecided but leaning towards coming off. I change my mind constantly though so who knows, got no real reason to other than I don't want to fvck myself in the long run.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on so little gear that I can't see recovery being an issue. I hit of HCG and balls are fine for weeks. I think light cycles and training hard is the way to be pretty


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on so little gear that I can't see recovery being an issue. I hit of HCG and balls are fine for weeks. I think light cycles and training hard is the way to be pretty


Surely it's the amount of time you are shut down for though.

I want to look good in the summer so if I stay on I'll be on until next year and am then in the same dilemma


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking well, Si. Mirin' hard.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Surely it's the amount of time you are shut down for though.
> 
> I want to look good in the summer so if I stay on I'll be on until next year and am then in the same dilemma


I think intensity of gear is a far bigger factor than duration when you use HCG.

I can back this up with facts, but its what I believe.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Looking well, Si. Mirin' hard.


Cheers pal. How's training n life in general?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I think intensity of gear is a far bigger factor than duration when you use HCG.
> 
> I can back this up with facts, but its what I believe.


I'm using hcg and have been since first jab in jan. This time round though I'm only using 500iu a week instead of 1000iu

Haven't noticed any difference tbh


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have other theories on HCG too. I'm dropping down to 500 e2w until I come off then will use whatever's left as a blast


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Cheers pal. How's training n life in general?


Can't complain, just plodding along really. Currently cutting for Ibiza in September, working overseas at the minute, so cutting natty  hoping to get on a ttm blend in June to really take it up a notch.

Congrats on the baby too, I bet the birth will come round quicker than you know!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bloody double post!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so basically i did 0 gym this week, but some good riding. I did another big one, but at a slower pace with some old mates who aren't the fittest, still 36km and another 800ish cals.

obviously i smashed this back with giant cookies the best roast dinner i've had in ages and a desert and half. i had this epic banana chocolate cake with salted caramel ice cream too for desert.

I'm really enjoying cycling at the moment, i am going to have to force myself to go to the gym this week. cycling to work tomorrow too :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> so basically i did 0 gym this week, but some good riding. I did another big one, but at a slower pace with some old mates who aren't the fittest, still 36km and another 800ish cals.
> 
> obviously i smashed this back with giant cookies the best roast dinner i've had in ages and a desert and half. i had this epic banana chocolate cake with salted caramel ice cream too for desert.
> 
> I'm really enjoying cycling at the moment, i am going to have to force myself to go to the gym this week. cycling to work tomorrow too :lol:


Wish I enjoyed cardio lol. Should've started boxing or something years ago


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Can't complain, just plodding along really. Currently cutting for Ibiza in September, working overseas at the minute, so cutting natty  hoping to get on a ttm blend in June to really take it up a notch.
> 
> Congrats on the baby too, I bet the birth will come round quicker than you know!


got another holiday booked for 17 days so it' a manic few weeks for me,

going to smash cardio like a mad man for cutting. see if i can out train the diet 

very jealous of ibiza, i used to go twice a year, last time was in 2007 #oldschoolraver # oldmanusinghashtags


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My body is making me laugh. The more I binge, the leaner i get, i supposed the ridiculous amounts of cardio help.

yesterday I ate a pack of giant yorkie cookies (1000 cals alone), 1.5 pub roast dinners. 2 massive desserts, 4 pints. 2 large servings of spag bol, 2 x protein shakes pint of milk, about 500 calories of roasted peanuts and i woke up probably the leanest i've been since last cycle, if not leaner.

I woke up early and decided to go to the gym. Just so you guys don't get bored of me talking about cycling.

Very simple

*Bench*

110KG x 5 x 8

*Chins*

50 in 5 sets

*DB shoulder press*

28 x 4 x 12

then 40 mins on the cross training watching classic boxing on sky.

I'm still weighing in at 88.5KG, but leaner than i went on holiday :lol:

although that might be the 'tan illusion'

i got loads of banter off my shoreditch hipster mates yesterday. knew i shouldn't have jabbed that morning


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fvck if I did as much cardio as you I'd kiss my gainz goodbye, why does anyone cut natty :no:

Keep up the, what looks like terrible, work :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ddddn said:


> How long you been training natural?


I'm not natty


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Fvck if I did as much cardio as you I'd kiss my gainz goodbye, why does anyone cut natty :no:
> 
> Keep up the, what looks like terrible, work 1:


Just planning my route for a ride tomorrow.

A cheeky 35km over lunch


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ddddn said:


> How long you been training at all?


I'm 34. On and off for a long time. But pretty consistent injuries aside for 5 years


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did a fast short ride yesterday and gym today.

Squat

165 x 1

130 x 3x 5

80 chins

Incline bench 90 kg high volume

Cables bent over flies


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Todays training

Deadlifts

150KG x 2 x 5

BNP seated

80KG x 2 x 8

70kg x 4 x 10

Weighted chins

BW +12KG x 8,5,5

Weighted dips

BW +40KG x 4 x 8 - was doing this with a dumbell in my thighs so wasn't very comfy!!!

Then delt and tri's


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Made the wife breakfast in bed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Made the wife breakfast in bed
> View attachment 170990


Vine tomatoes very posh lol. Nice gesture but no food in bed in my house, bit of a grump I suppose but don't like the thought of laying in crumbs

Looks nice though, hope you gave her a good seeing to after ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Vine tomatoes very posh lol. Nice gesture but no food in bed in my house, bit of a grump I suppose but don't like the thought of laying in crumbs
> 
> Looks nice though, hope you gave her a good seeing to after ;-)


To be honest, it was to get her out of breed as we need to get on the road and visit the in laws.

Her granddad passed, which has not helped the diet.

Along with interview stress and work. I've drank a bottle of every night and more chocolate buttons than worlds greatest trick or treater.

Need to get back on the bike.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> To be honest, it was to get her out of breed as we need to get on the road and visit the in laws.
> 
> Her granddad passed, which has not helped the diet.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate, never a good time. I'm sure your ain't let things slip that much and weather is getting better for riding to work.

Nothing wrong with a bottle of red bit id swap the chocolate for cheese


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, never a good time. I'm sure your ain't let things slip that much and weather is getting better for riding to work.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bottle of red bit id swap the chocolate for cheese


No probs. Italians celebrate with food and commiserate too. Feeling very fat from this weekend

Going on a bike ride tomorrow with my brother in law. Thatll help the bulge


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Managed to talk him roux into a cheeky 35km this morning. That'll help with the force feeding from nonna this afternoon


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Managed to talk him roux into a cheeky 35km this morning. That'll help with the force feeding from nonna this afternoon


I wouldn't mind being force fed all that nice italian good

How long you got til your hols and where you going?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I wouldn't mind being force fed all that nice italian good
> 
> How long you got til your hols and where you going?


2 weeks. Of to Crete. Some of the quieter bits. Can't remember the names. The missus just sorted it all lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

60km bike ride today. Glorious weather for it to and great scenery too round Nottingham shire.

Coffee and cake at a castle half way through!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

More cycling today. Averaging it out.

I've done 3 marathons in the past 3 days.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More cycling today. Averaging it out.
> 
> I've done 3 marathons in the past 3 days.


Would be more impressed if it was 3 gym sessions sir.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Would be more impressed if it was 3 gym sessions sir.


Weights just make you bulky. I wanna be toned


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 60km bike ride today. Glorious weather for it to and great scenery too round Nottingham shire.
> 
> Coffee and cake at a castle half way through!


Erm.... Who said you could come up here?!

Whereabouts have you been mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Erm.... Who said you could come up here?!
> 
> Whereabouts have you been mate?


I went from gunthorpe to Belvior castle and back I think. Not to sure. I mostly followed lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I went from gunthorpe to Belvior castle and back I think. Not to sure. I mostly followed lol


Nice, bet you went to Gunthorpe bridge and had a drink or two didn't you


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Nice, bet you went to Gunthorpe bridge and had a drink or two didn't you


Not this time. The in-laws live close so have been there a few time. Coffee and cake at belvior. Can cyclist special


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE, I WENT TO THE GYM

Squats

140KG x 3 x 5

CHins

BW + 18KG x 5 x 5

incline bench

90KG x 3 x 12-15

100KG x 2 x 8

some light lower back stuff to boot.

My diet has been awful, pretty much wine and carbs for 2 weeks and my weight is still the same. What most would call a ****ty bb diet, but IDGAF, results seem to be good.

I also haven't jabbed MT2 once since holiday and my tan is strong and not fading lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I've ****ed up this cut. Been an alcoholic for 4 weeks.

Eaten **** most days. And I don't mean IIFYM. I mean ****. I've averaged a bottle of wine of day almost and beers too.

I've done weights twice in 3 weeks

Had a stag do last weekend and going on holiday tomorrow after a funeral.

Been job hunting too so stressful times

Abs are gone, but not in bad shape considering. Cold PIC this morning



Sorry, this log has turned to ****. But will step it up when I return


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Liked because you've gone off the rails lol

Still look good to me mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If i go to Ibiza in 4 months looking like that I'd be happy, srs.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> So I've ****ed up this cut. Been an alcoholic for 4 weeks.
> 
> Eaten **** most days. And I don't mean IIFYM. I mean ****. I've averaged a bottle of wine of day almost and beers too.
> 
> ...


Still looking v good mate, everyone has their moments like this - don't sweat it. It's how we bounce back what's important!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks gents. Some really kind motivating words. No gym for 10 more days sadly. Buy will start a new log and will smash it when I return.

May try HIIT in the morning whilst away. No gym at the place we are at


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Depending on how much you're sucking in in your pic you're not looking half bad mate, life just gets in the way sometimes and at the end of the day it's only a hobby, no point restricting yourself from social events just to look slightly better on the beach for 10 days, especially considering you're wifed up.

I'll be starting a journal in a couple weeks to show you how it's done though  Enjoy the holiday, and **** the HIT idea off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Agree with rverything Robbie has said. Go on holiday and enjoy yourself then pic it up when your back.

You still have more abs showing than me anyway ;-)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> So I've ****ed up this cut. Been an alcoholic for 4 weeks.
> 
> Eaten **** most days. And I don't mean IIFYM. I mean ****. I've averaged a bottle of wine of day almost and beers too.
> 
> ...


As people have said your still looking good mate, be great to see how you look with some real effort :thumb: Have a good holiday


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

well a tan helps think things a little ha ha.

I've been eating the breakfast of champions here at the buffet

my daily standard

3 types of egg - poached, omlette, scrambled

spinach, salami, smoked pork, salmon and either some smoked mackrel or trout. Selction of cheeses

of and a few cakes and champagne

dinner has been grilled octopus, lamb chops and fish or some variation.

I'm actually eating like a protein guzzling monster over here.

today is my anniversary and the wife bought me Arnies encyclopedia of Bodybuilding. lol keeper


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> well a tan helps think things a little ha ha.
> 
> I've been eating the breakfast of champions here at the buffet
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary ;-).

Where is it you've gone?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Happy anniversary ;-).
> 
> Where is it you've gone?


Crete, just off to the beach then a massage later before more eating


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Crete, just off to the beach then a massage later before more eating


Jammy b*stard. I love a rub down, Mrs hates them lol.

Enjoy ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Flattering hotel lighting gains.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The view from the balcony ain't bad either


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Food pics on phone.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Back home back to reality.

1 hour on the bike hard and 2 hours so far gardening (**** break)

Knackard

Will start a new log I think


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Food pics on phone.
> View attachment 172013
> View attachment 172014


Love being on holiday and eating all that nice food. Thailand has been the best for food so far IMO, my breakfast out there most mornings were both pics lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Back home back to reality.
> 
> 1 hour on the bike hard and 2 hours so far gardening (**** break)
> 
> ...


Reality sucks ass. How long til the Mrs drops?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Reality sucks ass. How long til the Mrs drops?


9 weeks I think. Eeeeek


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 9 weeks I think. Eeeeek


Wow not long then, could be 7 :tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My anniversary gift from my wife


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

NEW LOG COMING SOON........................


----------

